# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Tera Jet [Sea Breeze III, Ronke, Amor, Scorpio]

## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Sea Βreeze III που απο το ΝΜΔ μετακόμισε στο ναυπηγείο ¶τλας στο Πέραμα, φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα στις 31/12/2012.

SEA BREEZE III 12 31-12-2012.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ας δούμε το πλοίο όταν ήταν στο Νέο Μώλο
sea Breeze.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και μια απο την εποχη του Ν.Μ.Δ. απο ψηλα

IMG_0704.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Βαπόρακλος :Pride:

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν SCORPIOS όταν είχε έλθει στις 11-05-2012 με P/K του Σπανόπουλου (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και με τα σινιάλα της tirrenia, φωτογραφημένο απο τον Πειραιά.

SCORPIOS 01 11-05-2012.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Σαν SCORPIOS όταν είχε έλθει στις 11-05-2012 με P/K του Σπανόπουλου (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και με τα σινιάλα της tirrenia, φωτογραφημένο απο τον Πειραιά.
> 
> SCORPIOS 01 11-05-2012.jpg


Ενα γραμμα μονο αλλα μια συμαντηκη πληροφορια

----------


## speedrunner

Τελικά η έλευση του συγκεκριμένου ταχυπλόου στην Ελλάδα παραμένει ένα μυστήριο!!!! Το έχει αγοράσει όντως ο Ηλιόπουλος όπως είχε ακουστεί? Και αν το έχει πάρει ο Ηλιόπουλος τι θα το κάνει? Αν ήταν να το δρομολογήσει κάπου την σεζόν που μας έρχεται δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει υποβάλει και σχετικό αίτημα το τελευταίο ΣΑΣ?

----------


## leo85

RONKE 8-07-2012 02.jpg SEA BREEZE III 9-09-2012.jpg

RONKE 8-07-2012           SEA BREEZE III 9-09-2012

----------


## artmios sintihakis

SEA BREEZE III σημαία Παναμάα βλεπω μπορει κ να πουλήθηκε σε καμια Μεση Ανατολή!!
Αλλα εμένα το SEA BREEZE γιατι κατι μου θυμίζει παρελθόν και μάλιστα μπλε φορεσιάαα κιτρινη τζιμινιέρα και ημερησιες κρουαζιέρες ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ!!?????????Λέω τώρα εγωωωωω.........

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SEA BREEZE III στις 27/03/2013 στο Πέραμα, φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Αγ. Παντελεήμων.

SEA BREEZE III 15 27-03-2013.jpg

----------


## goofy79

Τελικά τι απέγινε αυτό το πλοίο άραγε? Από το ΝΜΔ πάντως έχει αναχωρήσει...αλλά για που?

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SEA BREEZE III στις 30-01-2013 ήταν στο ναυπηγείο ¶τλας στο Πέραμα. Εκεί πρέπει να είναι και τώρα.

SEA BREEZE III 14 30-01-2013.jpg

----------


## goofy79

Μήπως έχουμε μάθει τελικά σε ποιον ανήκει το πλοίο αυτό? Γιατί περαστικό αποκλείεται να είναι.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το SEA BREEZE III τραβηγμένο από την Κυνόσουρα. Παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο Άτλας.


SEA BREEZE III 01 17-06-2013.gif

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

AYTO.jpg Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ 30-12-2013

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το βαπορι ειναι πλοικτησιας Ηλιοπουλου ,ακομα, και υπαρχουν σχεδια για αυτο

----------


## bsdelos

τι σχεδια εννοεις? παντως για ανατολικες κυκλαδες ειναι οτι πρεπει!! μηπως ξερουμε ποσο καιει?? γιατι απο οτι ξερω ειναι κατηγορια ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ δηλαδη 15τον/ωρα  :Nightmare:  νουμερο ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟ για αυτη την εποχη!!!τελος παντων βλεπουμε!!!

----------


## Ilias 92

Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι τα σχέδια που αναφέρει ο Κώστας, αλλά το πλοίο εκτός από πολύ εντυπωσιακό σχεδιαστικά έχει και δυνατότητες να μετατραπεί σε ένα συμβατικό με υποσχέσεις.
Διαθετει τρία ντεκ επιβατών που μπορούν να φιλοξενισουν σαλόνια καταστήματα, εστιατόριο αλλά και καμπίνες μετά από τις απαρετιτες εργασίες, υδραυλικά, ηλεκτρολογικά, χωρισματα και έπιπλα, καθώς και μελέτη φορτίου, ευστάθειας και αλλά τεχνικά. Το γκαράζ ειναι αρκετά μεγάλο.
Εχει τέσσερις κινητήριες μηχανές δυο τουρμπίνες στις άκρες με τα τζετ τιμονια και δυο σταθερές στο κέντρο που είναι πάνω στις ντίζελ MTU. 
Απαραίτητη ειναι η αλλαγή μηχανών με συμβατικές η ηλεκτρικές μέσω μετατροπής των υπαρχουσών για ηλεκτροπαραγωγή (σιγά μην γίνει στην Ελλάδα κάτι τέτοιο) και φυσικά η πρόωρη να γίνεται με προπελες.

Δεν γνωρίζω πράγματα για τον πλοιοκτήτη εγώ παραθέτω ένα ιδανικό σενάριο με βασικό δεδομένο ότι το πλοίο αγοράστηκε σε χαμηλή τιμή έχει χρόνια μπροστά του οπότε μπορεί κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται σοβαρά να επενδύσει σε αυτό.

----------


## bsdelos

δηλαδη απο τα λογια σου Ηλια καταλαβαινω πως αυτος ο πυραυλος μπορει να σταθει πανω κατω παντου!!! αντε να δουμε γιατι τετοια καραβια ειναι απαραιτητα ειδικα το καλοκαιρι!! τωρα για τις μηχανες αυτο κατα την γνωμη μου πρεπει να γινει χειμωνα ωστε να ειναι πανετοιμες κ να εχουν κανει αρκετα μιλια ωστε να μην εχουμε παρατραγουδια!!!!

----------


## Ilias 92

Πάνω κάτω είχα πει τα ίδια πριν 2 χρόνια για τον μεγάλο Κεντερη, μόνο που αυτό εδώ ειναι λίγο πιο όμορφο.
Δεν νομίζω ότι θα γίνει κάτι σχετικό με τα παραπάνω σύντομα. Ο ιδιοκτήτης του έχει εποχιακή ενασχόληση με τον κλάδο. Είχανε πει για συμβατικό αλλά ότι θα δουλέψει ως τέτοιο και όχι να μετατραπεί.
Περα από τις μηχανές που θέλει πολύ δουλειά και μελετη για να βγει κάτι σωστό πρέπει να δούνε πρώτα που μπορεί να σταθεί το πλοίο. Από την γραμμή εξαρτώνται όλα.
Αν καταφέρουν και το μετατρέψουν σε ένα χαμηλού διαχειριστικού κόστους πλοίο έχει ελπίδες άλλιως θα φυτοζωεί μέχρι να φυγει για κόψιμο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κ μένα μου αρέσει αλλά έτσι κ γινόταν συμβατικό με αυτά τα έξαλα κ 3,94 βύθισμα θα ήταν φτερό στον άνεμο :Fat:  :Distrust: .

----------


## proussos

*Μην εκπλαγείτε αν το δείτε από / προς Σαντορίνη - Ηράκλειο...και μάλιστα με full speed.
Το πρωτόκολλό του - αν δεν κάνω λάθος - πρέπει να ξεπερνά τα 1600 άτομα !
Το θέμα είναι που θα "στέκεται" στον Αθηνιό μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα που θα προσεγγίζουν...*

----------


## bsdelos

φιλε προυσσο δεν νομιζω να μπορει να καλυψει τα εξοδα του αυτο το δρομολογια!!! αν ομως γινει τετοια κινηση θα μιλαμε για σκανδαλο διοτι το ηρακλειο-θηρα μετραει απο οσο ξερω 3-4 καραβια και η ελευση του θα σημανει καμπανακι για τους ανταγωνιστες!!! κατα την γνωμη μου αυτος ο πυαυλος κανει μονο για ανατολικες λογω κοσμου το καλοκαιρι, δυτικες λογω της ελλιπης συγκοινωνιας (και για χειμωνα με 20 κομβακια περιπου) και στο βορειο αιγαιο για την ταχυτητα του που θα κανει το ταξιδι πολυ πιο συντομο!!!

----------


## goofy79

Δυτικές??? Πλοίο με 1.600 άτομα πρωτόκολλο να ανεβοκατεβαίνει όλο τον χειμώνα με 200-250?
Αμαρτία είναι!!!
Σοβαρά τώρα...δυτικές δεν βγάζει τα έξοδα του τέτοιο πλοίο ακόμα και με κουπιά αν πάει!
Για βόρειο Αιγαίο βέβαια μια χαρά μου κάνει. Άραγε πόσο παραπάνω κατανάλωση να έχει από 
Αριάδνη ή τα μεγάλα Blue star?

----------


## giorgos_249

> Για βόρειο Αιγαίο βέβαια μια χαρά μου κάνει. Άραγε πόσο παραπάνω κατανάλωση να έχει από 
> Αριάδνη ή τα μεγάλα Blue star?


*Αν καιει τα ιδια με τον Κεντέρη, βαλε 8 τονους παραπανω......  *

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> *Αν καιει τα ιδια με τον Κεντέρη, βαλε 8 τονους παραπανω......  *


*17* τόνους πίνει κοντά στο φουλ... όλως επιεικώς..... Αλλαγή μηχανών άμεσα αλλιώς.....

----------


## Eng

Να αλλαχτουν αμεσα - αμεσα οι μηχανες, να μπει βολβος, να μπουν προπελες και πιδαλια (ή μηπως εχει πιδαλια? - δεν ξερω). Επισης να μπει μεγαλυτερο προπελακι ή διπλο προπελακι στη πλωρη (δε περιπτωση που δεν εχει).

----------


## Ilias 92

Εσύ Eng που είσαι και πιο ειδικός νομίζεις όλα αυτά γίνονται και με τι κόστος.
Το κύτος είναι τύπου V θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μπει βολβός από τεχνικής άποψης.
Αυτό που λέει ο Βίκτωρας για το βύθισμα αν θεωρήσουμε ότι θα χτιστεί εσωτερικά κάτι θα τσιμπήσει και στο βύθισμα αλλά το κούνημα λύνεται με stabilizer ή με μόνιμος ποντισμένα υδροπτερύγια σταθερού πάχους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Oπωσδήποτε μιλάμε γιά ένα δαπανηρό εγχείρημα με αμφίβολο αποτέλεσμα κ δεν ξέρουμε τις προθέσεις του Ηλιόπουλου.Εγώ νομίζω ότι θα προτιμήσει την πιό προσιτή κ χωρίς ρίσκο λύση. Ε δεν έχουμε δει πουθενά στον κόσμο μετασκευή κόψε-ράψε ταχύπλοου σε συμβατικό.

----------


## Eng

Ηλια οπως λεει και ο Βικτωρας, ποτε δεν εχω δει να γινονται και θα ελεγα..δεν γινονται. Οταν καποιος αγοραζει κατι, το αγοραζει για να το χρησιμοποιεισει ως εχει (εκτος για μετασκευες σε πλοια). Για να καταλαβεις να σου πω τι ισχυει στα Monohull, δεν μπορεις να αγορασεις Ιπταμενο Δελφινι και να το δρομολογισεις κοβοντας τις πτεριγες και κανοντας το "συμβατικο". Σαφως και γινεται να τις κοψεις αμα θες και σαφως επιπλεει αλλα απλα δεν το κανεις. Αν θες συμβατικο, αγοραζεις συμβατικο. Αν τωρα θες Monohull για να το "παιζεις" φιρμα..σαν την ΝΕΛ..κουνια που σε κουναγε...

----------


## ayfa74

εγώ πιστεύω πως δεν θα δρομολογηθεί πουθενά απλός είναι ένας καλός κουμπαράς για την εταιρία που το έχει :Sour:  :Sorrow:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> εγώ πιστεύω πως δεν θα δρομολογηθεί πουθενά απλός είναι ένας καλός κουμπαράς για την εταιρία που το έχει


 Δλδ; Εξήγησέ μας

----------


## ayfa74

> Δλδ; Εξήγησέ μας


όταν μάθω λεπτομερής θα σας πω προς το παρόν κρατα αυτό έχει αρκετά μηχανικά κωλύματα για να του γίνει επισκευή σαν συμβατικό και η δρομολόγηση σαν ταχύπλοο δεν είναι στα σχέδια άρα όταν ανεβεί η τιμή για skramb έφυγε και κάτι άλλο όταν δημοσιευω κάτι έχω πέσει μέσα οποιος θέλει ας το κοιτάξει

----------


## Eng

> όταν μάθω λεπτομερής θα σας πω προς το παρόν κρατα αυτό έχει αρκετά μηχανικά κωλύματα για να του γίνει επισκευή σαν συμβατικό και η δρομολόγηση σαν ταχύπλοο δεν είναι στα σχέδια άρα όταν ανεβεί η τιμή για skramb έφυγε και κάτι άλλο όταν δημοσιευω κάτι έχω πέσει μέσα οποιος θέλει ας το κοιτάξει


Με συγχωρεις που επεμβαινω, αλλα οταν λες "αυτο ειναι καλος κουμπαρας", εγω δεν καταλαβαινω και θα σου το εγραφα και εγω αλλα με προλαβε ο Βικτωρ.
Ουτε μομφη ριξαμε, ουτε τιποτε αλλο. 

ΥΓ: Απο περιεργια, Τι σημαινει τελικα η εκφραση "ειναι καλος κουμπαρας"? ειναι σαν να λεμε "παει για τσιμπιδακια", "ειναι καλο πλοιο γιατι αποφερει κερδη"?

----------


## ayfa74

> Με συγχωρεις που επεμβαινω, αλλα οταν λες "αυτο ειναι καλος κουμπαρας", εγω δεν καταλαβαινω και θα σου το εγραφα και εγω αλλα με προλαβε ο Βικτωρ.
> Ουτε μομφη ριξαμε, ουτε τιποτε αλλο. 
> 
> ΥΓ: Απο περιεργια, Τι σημαινει τελικα η εκφραση "ειναι καλος κουμπαρας"? ειναι σαν να λεμε "παει για τσιμπιδακια", "ειναι καλο πλοιο γιατι αποφερει κερδη"?


επειδή ποτε στη ζωή μου δεν έλεγα η υπονοούσα κάτι εάν πρώτα δεν το έψαχνα καλύτερα αυτό εννοούσα και δεν σκέφτηκα καμια στιγμή η το πήρα σαν μοφη απότι ξέρω αγοράστηκε σε πολύ χαμηλή τιμή μέτι μοναδική προοπτική όταν η εταιρία χρειαστεί άμεσα μετρητά να φυγή για καρφίτσες το ποτε δεν ξέρω τώρα όλα είναι ρευστά μπορεί να αλλάξουν γνώμη ανά πασα στιγμή αλλα δεν νομίζω

----------


## Eng

> επειδή ποτε στη ζωή μου δεν έλεγα η υπονοούσα κάτι εάν πρώτα δεν το έψαχνα καλύτερα αυτό εννοούσα και δεν σκέφτηκα καμια στιγμή η το πήρα σαν μοφη απότι ξέρω αγοράστηκε σε πολύ χαμηλή τιμή μέτι μοναδική προοπτική όταν η εταιρία χρειαστεί άμεσα μετρητά να φυγή για καρφίτσες το ποτε δεν ξέρω τώρα όλα είναι ρευστά μπορεί να αλλάξουν γνώμη ανά πασα στιγμή αλλα δεν νομίζω


Προσωπικα σε ευχαριστω και απολυτα κατανοητος.

----------


## speedrunner

Έχει δει κανείς αν γίνονται εργασίες στο πλοίο????

----------


## mastrokostas

To βαπορι κανει επισκευη , το καλοκαιρι θα ειναι Ηρακλειο - Σαντορινη , και με πλοιαρχο εναν εξαιρετικο ναυτικο και ανθρωπο !! Να ευχηθούμε καλα ταξίδια !

----------


## proussos

_




 Αρχική Δημοσίευση από proussos


Μην εκπλαγείτε αν το δείτε από / προς Σαντορίνη - Ηράκλειο...και μάλιστα με full speed.
Το πρωτόκολλό του - αν δεν κάνω λάθος - πρέπει να ξεπερνά τα 1600 άτομα !
Το θέμα είναι που θα "στέκεται" στον Αθηνιό μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα που θα προσεγγίζουν...


_


*Με επιφύλαξη θα πω ότι θα το δούμε με το όνομα ULTRA JET.
Χωρίς επιφύλαξη όμως θα πω ότι στη γέφυρά του θα βρίσκεται ο σπουδαίος Cpt Κώστας Σκλαβούνος.*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μα μπορει με 15+ τόνους που καίει να σταθεί σε μια γραμμή μόνο με επιβάτες ;; Αυτο ειναι χειρότερο από το μεγάλο Κεντέρη ως προς τα πετρέλαια που τρώει. Και επιπλέον ως γνωστόν, καλοι οι επιβάτες, αλλα αν δε μπει και το φορτηγό και το ΙΧ μεσα ,νομίζω δύσκολα βγαίνει ενα πλοιο, ποσο μαλλον ένα ΤΕΤΟΙΟ πλοιο......*

----------


## alonso

Ας μην βιαζομαστε να βγαλουμε συμπερασματα.ο χρονος θα δειξει και πως θα το πουνε το πλοιο  και που θα παει αλλα και το ποιος θα ειναι στα χειριστηρια του...

----------


## speedrunner

> To βαπορι κανει επισκευη , το καλοκαιρι θα ειναι Ηρακλειο - Σαντορινη , και με πλοιαρχο εναν εξαιρετικο ναυτικο και ανθρωπο !! Να ευχηθούμε καλα ταξίδια !



Το ξέρω ότι θα είναι το καλοκαίρι στο Ηράκλειο




> Σήμερα πήρε το αυτί μου μια πληροφορία για δρομολόγηση ενός ακόμη ταχυπλόου απο Ηράκλειο/Ρέθυμνο για Σαντορίνη με μεγάλη ταχύτητα και χωρητικότητα!!!!


γι αυτό και ρώτησα αν έχουν ξεκινήσει οι εργασίες!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Tera jet  θα ειναι το νέο του όνομα ,με σημαία Κύπρου ! :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Tera jet  θα ειναι το νέο του όνομα ,με σημαία Κύπρου !


Πραγμά που δείχνει να ακολουθεί την λογική ονομάτων της Sea Jets...
Να σημαίνει κάτι αυτό ή να ναι τυχαίο...?

----------


## speedrunner

> Πραγμά που δείχνει να ακολουθεί την λογική ονομάτων της Sea Jets...
> Να σημαίνει κάτι αυτό ή να ναι τυχαίο...?


Μα στην Sea Jets ανήκει το πλοίο οπότε λογικό είναι......
¶ραγε θα δούμε και κάποιο κήτος στα πλαϊνά όπως και στα υπόλοιπα της εταιρίας????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σημερινή φωτό του πλοίου από το Πέραμα.

IMG_0103.jpg

Εννοείται πως ούτε δύναμαι ούτε πολύ περισσότερο επιθυμώ να αμφισβητήσω οτιδήποτε έχει γραφτεί σε προηγούμενα ποστ. Τα μέλη που τα έγραψαν σίγουρα κάποια πράγματα γνωρίζουν. Ωστόσο αν πράγματι το πλοίο ενεργοποιηθεί το καλοκαίρι στη γραμμή Σαντορίνη - Ηράκλειο, θα είναι προσωπικά για μένα η έκπληξη της δεκαετίας (τουλάχιστον) και μία ατράνταχτη οπωσδήποτε απόδειξη του "ποτέ μην λες ποτέ".

Ταχύπλοο που μόλις πέντε χρόνια μετά την κατασκευή του παροπλίσθηκε (το 2004) κρινόμενο ως ασύμφορο, βρίσκεται γενικά τα δέκα τελευταία χρόνια μεταξύ "φθοράς και αφθαρσίας", έχει να "ανάψει μηχανές" τουλάχιστον τα τρία τελευταία χρόνια (στην χώρα μας ήρθε ρυμουλκούμενο), και τα αδελφάκια του .....απαξάπαντα έχουν περάσει εδώ και καιρό στην αιωνιότητα και την ...κατσαρολοποίηση, ε όπως και να το κάνουμε, άμα το δεις να βάφεται να σενιάρεται και να δρομολογείται Ηράκλειο - Σαντορίνη και μάλιστα "Full speed", θα είναι μία έκπληξη ισχυροτάτη, από όποια πλευρά και να το δει κανείς.....

Άσε που θα το λέμε και στους φίλους μας τους Ιταλιάνους στο naviearmatori και δεν θα μας πιστεύουν. Και φωτό από την καλντέρα με τα νέα σινιάλα και χρώματα του να τους στείλουμε, θα μας λένε πως τις φτιάξαμε στο Photoshop. Άντε να τους πείσεις !!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Αν βλέπω καλά και δεν με ξεγελάει η φωτογραφία τα φώτα της γέφυρας είναι ανοιχτά!!! ¶ρα γίνονται εργασίες στο πλοίο!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παλιο μελος του πληρωματος μηχανης του Κορναρου ειναι εδω και ενα μηνα στο βαπορι. Απ'οσο καταλαβαινω θα γινει καλη δουλεια και θα ξεκινησουν δρομολογια με αισιοδοξια για κατι καλο. Μακαρι να πετυχει για να εχουν δουλεια Ελληνες ναυτικοι αλλα οπως και να το κανουμε ειναι δυσκολο εγχειρημα αυτη την εποχη!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Αυτο το Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη και το Ραφήνα-Κυκλάδες, πραγματικά δεν μπορω να καταλάβω πως αποτελεί λύση για όλους........ Πόσα πλοία πια...??

----------


## Ilias 92

Η γραμμή δουλεύει κυρίως με τουρίστες από πρακτορεία. Μιλάμε για κάποιες χιλιάδες την εβδομάδα. Αν είσαι πράκτορας και έχεις και καράβι σε συμφέρει πολύ. Τώρα αν πας να πάρεις πακέτο από τους πράκτορες πρέπει να έχεις ρευστό γιατί τα χρήματα έρχονται μετά από μήνες και μιλάμε για ένα μέρος του εισιτήριου που πληρώνει ο επιβάτης και όχι ολόκληρο φυσικά.
Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο θα μπορούσε να πιαστεί καλά στην γραμμή γιατί είναι μεγάλο και θεωρητικά θα μπορούσε να πετύχει λιγότερα κόστη ανά επιβάτη.
Δεν νομίζω ότι θα το δουλέψουν full speed 25kn και καλά είναι.
To δρομολόγιο θα μπορούσαν να χτυπήσουν οι ακτοπλοϊκές του Ηρακλείου αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες, πάντως θα θελά πολύ να δω το καράβι βαμμένο με τα χρώματα της εταιρείας.. !!!
ίσως καλαμάρι.... ??? :P

----------


## ayfa74

> Αν βλέπω καλά και δεν με ξεγελάει η φωτογραφία τα φώτα της γέφυρας είναι ανοιχτά!!! ¶ρα γίνονται εργασίες στο πλοίο!!!!


μάλλον σε ξεγελούν τα ματιάσου είναι η αντανάκλαση στους "ιαλοκαθριστιρες" είστε σίγουρη ότι το συγκεκριμένο ταχύπλοο θα δουλέψει το καλοκαίρι

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι είναι κούκλα ! Το καλοκαίρι πιστεύω θα ομορφαίνει το Ηράκλειο και την Σαντορίνη ! Το αν θα πηγαίνει με foul speed είναι άλλο θέμα ,αλλά θα τα δούμε όλα αυτά σε μερικούς μήνες !Ένα είναι το θέμα ! να μπει στην γραμμή , να είναι επιτυχημένο το εγχείρημα , για να δουλέψει ο κόσμος ,και στα νησιά μας , αλλά και οι ναυτικοί μας !
Μέσα είναι ένα κουκλί ! Με μεγάλους και  υπέροχους χώρους για ταχύπλοο !
Μια μικρή ματιά !

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σύμφωνα με το site της εταιρείας το νέο του όνομα θα είναι *Tera Jet*!


tera_jet_new.jpg

----------


## bsdelos

Πραγματικά γελάω με το σχέδιο της εταιρίας να το στείλει σε αυτή τη γραμμή!! Τόσο κέρδος έχει αυτή η γραμμή και πως θα βγάζει το πλοίο τα έξοδά του χωρίς αμάξια και νταλίκες??

----------


## speedrunner

Στην εταιρία πάντως είναι πολύ αισιόδοξοι για το όλο εγχείρημα!!!!!

----------


## proussos

> Πραγματικά γελάω με το σχέδιο της εταιρίας να το στείλει σε αυτή τη γραμμή!! Τόσο κέρδος έχει αυτή η γραμμή και πως θα βγάζει το πλοίο τα έξοδά του χωρίς αμάξια και νταλίκες??


*Δεν βλέπω που είναι το αστείο...
Όταν τα SEAJET2 / SUPERJET , με 383 άτομα πρωτόκολλο , κάνουν κυκλικό δρομολόγιο με πάνω από 2000 άτομα...τι θα εμποδίζει την εταιρεία να ανοίγει από τώρα σαμπάνιες με τα +1600 άτομα πρωτόκολλο του
TERA(S) JET όταν μάλιστα σκέφτονται να το στέλνουν ΚΑΙ Μύκονο !
Να είναι καλοτάξιδα και τυχερά...πλήρωμα και πλοίο !
Όσο για γέλια...από Σεπτέμβριο...όταν θα μετράνε όλοι τα ταμεία τους !*

----------


## bsdelos

Δηλαδή υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάρει το TERA JET  το δρομολόγιο του  MEGA JET? 
Δηλαδή να ανεβαίνει παροναξία μύκονο το TERA?
Αν γίνει αύτο τότε θα κάνω ΤΟΥΜΠΑ!!!

----------


## speedrunner

> Δηλαδή υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάρει το TERA JET  το δρομολόγιο του  MEGA JET? 
> Δηλαδή να ανεβαίνει παροναξία μύκονο το TERA?
> Αν γίνει αύτο τότε θα κάνω ΤΟΥΜΠΑ!!!


Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι το πιο πιθανό σενάριο, πρώτον λόγο των ωραρίων που έχουν βάλει στο δρομολόγιο του MEGA JET  που δεν μπορεί να το βγάλει με τίποτα και δεύτερον λόγο του ότι το MEGA JET αν πάει πιο πάνω απο την Σαντορίνη σε 2 μέρες θα έχει βγάλει βλάβη...!!!!!

----------


## bsdelos

Μαααααααάλιστα!!!Πολύ καλό μου φαίνεται!!Από ταχύτητα όμως πως πάει το ΤΕRA?? Τα 40άρια του 5 θα μπορεί να τα κοντράρει????

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μαααααααάλιστα!!!Πολύ καλό μου φαίνεται!!Από ταχύτητα όμως πως πάει το ΤΕRA?? Τα 40άρια του 5 θα μπορεί να τα κοντράρει????


40 και βαλε !!!
Αλλά ρε παιδιά μην είμαστε τόσο αρνητικοί ! Βαπόρια δεν θέλουμε να ταξιδεύουμε ? Κόσμος να δουλέψει δεν θέλουμε ? Ας τους αφήσουμε να κάνουν την δουλειά τους !Μακάρι το  βαπόρι να πιάσει και να πάνε όλα καλά !

----------


## bsdelos

> 40 και βαλε !!!
> Αλλά ρε παιδιά μην είμαστε τόσο αρνητικοί ! Βαπόρια δεν θέλουμε να ταξιδεύουμε ? Κόσμος να δουλέψει δεν θέλουμε ? Ας τους αφήσουμε να κάνουν την δουλειά τους !Μακάρι το  βαπόρι να πιάσει και να πάνε όλα καλά !


Συμφωνώ απολύτως!!! Καλή επιτυχία και καλές θάλασσες σε πλοίο και πλήρωμα!!!!

----------


## leo85

Καλή αρχή στο νέο του δρομολόγιο,Καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## mastrokostas

Πιθανών αύριο να το δούμε κάπου ……ποιο κοντά μας !

----------


## mastrokostas

Στον νεο μολο Δραπετσωνας απο σημερα ! Αντε με το καλο να ευχηθουμε !!

----------


## leo85

Να ευχηθώ και εγώ καλά τελειώματα στις εργασίες του, και καλή αρχή στη νέα του καριέρα.

SEA BREEZE III 2-4-2014.gif

----------


## bsdelos

Αφού θα ξεκινήσει σε λίγο καιρό δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει δηλωθεί στο ΣΑΣ?? επίσης δεξαμενή πότε θα μπεί? και όπως λέτε αφού θα κάνει μάλλον το δρομολόγιο του MEGA δεν πρέπει να πάρει πιστοποιητικά??? όπως και να έχει καλή τύχη σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Οχι - δεν ειναι αναγκη να δηλωθει στο ΣΑΣ αν δεν ειναι δρομολογιακο πλοιο...... Αλλα και παλι ως το καλοκαίρι έχουμε πολλά ΣΑΣ , εγω προσωπικα το βλεπω να δρομολογειται μόνο μέσα Ιουλίου με μέσα Αυγούστου !*

----------


## manolisfissas

Το SEA BREEZE IIIστον νέο μόλο της Δραπετσώνας.


SEA BREEZE III 6-4-2014 01.gif.

----------


## superfast vi

πλωρη για τα ναυπηγεια αυλιδας εβαλε σημερα κατα τις δεκα η ωρα το βραδυ το πλοιο.

----------


## mastrokostas

ετοιμαζεται σιγα σιγα το βαπορακι !  :Wink:

----------


## Ilias 92

Πρέπει να γίνεται γερή δουλειά στην μηχανή.

----------


## kalypso

το Sea Breeze III στα Ναυπηγεία Αυλίδος χτές 17/4/2014
P41785861.jpgP41785702.jpgP41785683.jpg

----------


## kalypso

το Sea Breeze III κατά τον δεξαμενισμό του στα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδος ανήμερα του Πασχα στις 20/4/2014
P4208636.jpg

----------


## kalypso

ακόμα στη δεξαμενή και οι εργασίες προχωρούν... σήμερα τα χαράματα..!
P5028986.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ταχύπλοο επέστρεψε απ' τη Χαλκίδα κι έδεσε στη Ναυσί, όπου οι εργασίες προχωρούν. Πιστεύω πως θα πρέπει (εφόσον έχει ανακοινωθεί και επίσημα στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας) να αλλάξει το όνομα του θέματος σε Tera Jet!

DSCN2754.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Και απ ότι βλέπω ξεκινάνε και τα βαψίματα, για να φορέσει τα νέα του σινιάλα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε σημερινή φωτό από την κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος, όσο καλύτερα και περισσότερο μπορεί να φανεί στη γωνία που το έχουν "στριμώξει".

IMG_0223.jpg
_Πέραμα - 13 Μαίου 2014_

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί στο πέραμα και τα συνεργεία να δουλεύουν στο Φουλ.

Sea Breeze III 18-5-2014 01.gif Sea Breeze III 18-5-2014 02 copy.gif

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To πλοίο πλέον με Κυπριακή σημαία. Μήπως πρέπει να μπει στον τίτλο του θέματος το νέο όνομα;

----------


## ιθακη

> Και απ ότι βλέπω ξεκινάνε και τα βαψίματα, για να φορέσει τα νέα του σινιάλα


τα οποία νέα σινιάλα δεν θα έχουν ψάρια, όπως τα ομόσταυλα, όσο έμαθα

----------


## nikos.man

10338721_10202955804089127_4962293167217348559_n.jpg Από το site της Sea Jets.Έτσι θα είναι βαμμένο.

----------


## Giovanaut

E τώρα αυτό δεν το λες όμορφο...

----------


## proussos

> 10338721_10202955804089127_4962293167217348559_n.jpg Από το site της Sea Jets.Έτσι θα είναι βαμμένο.



*Θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν πιο όμορφο...* 872695-0-20120314165155.JPG

----------


## proussos

> E τώρα αυτό δεν το λες όμορφο...



*Κι άλλη πρόταση...* sock-worm.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Κι άλλη πρόταση...* sock-worm.JPG


χαχαχα...
Αυτό είναι σίγουρα πιο ευφάνταστο...  :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ! κατα τα μεσα Ιουνιου ,μπορει και να ειναι Ηρακλειο !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο σήμερα στο Πέραμα, με τα νέα του χρώματα και σινιάλα ολοκληρωμένα.

IMG_0227.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Σαρωνικός, πριν από 2 ώρες.

P6053366.jpg P6053394.jpg P6053717.jpg P6053751.jpg P6053829.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Συνέχεια...
P6053844.jpg P6053864.jpg P6053870.jpg P6053938.jpg 

Για τον mastrokosta τον BEN BRUCE και όλο το φόρουμ!

----------


## leo85

Να φανταστώ Ηλία ότι έκανε δοκιμαστικό, αλλά το ρυμουλκό γιατί ηταν μαζί.
Ευχαριστούμε για την άμεση ανταπόκριση. :Surprised:

----------


## speedrunner

Έκανε ένα μικρό δοκιμαστικό και είναι λογικό να έχει και την συνοδεία ενός ρυμουλκού μετά απο τόσα καιρό που έχουν να δουλέψουν οι μηχανές του!!!!!

----------


## Ilias 92

Όπως φαίνεται και στις φωτό είχε δυο ρυμουλκά μπρός πίσω που το έβγαλαν από το δίαυλο.

Μετά το ένα έφυγε και το άλλο παρακολουθούσε στενά χωρίς να είναι δεμένο φυσικά.
Το ταχύπλοο έκανε δοκιμές στις μηχανές από σταματημένο σε πρόσω και μετά από λίγο σταματούσε αλλά δεν ανέπτυξε μεγάλη ταχύτητα ούτε για πολύ ώρα, κυρίως ελισσόταν δεξιά αριστερά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 156046


Eδώ "έπιασες" κ μιά πυραυλάκατο τύπου Super Vita που μάλλον την έχεις επιοκεφθεί.Πρέπει να γυρίζει από σκοπούν γιατί βλέπεις δεν συνορεύουμε  με την Ελβετία ή το Βέλγιο... :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## marinos o tyrios

Χαιρετίζω το forum.Πληροφορίες λένε ότι κατά τις 15/6 θα είναι Ηράκλειο.

----------


## speedrunner

Απο 1 Ιουνίου ζητάει δρομολόγια η εταιρία στο επερχόμενο ΣΑΣ, άσχετο αν έχουμε ήδη 19 και δεν έχει ξεκινήσει!!!!!

ΘΕΜΑ 27  Α) ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ  Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ – Τ/Χ “TERA JET” ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΑΠΟ 01‐06‐2014 ΕΩΣ 30/09/2014 ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ - ΘΗΡΑΣ

----------


## speedrunner

Δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα για το ταχύπλοο!!!!!!

Update: Μέχρι 32,3 knots έφτασε!!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πληροφορίες λένε ότι κατά τις 15/6 θα είναι Ηράκλειο.





> Απο 1 Ιουνίου ζητάει δρομολόγια η εταιρία στο επερχόμενο ΣΑΣ, άσχετο αν έχουμε ήδη 19 και δεν έχει ξεκινήσει!!!!!
> 
> ΘΕΜΑ 27  Α) ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ  Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ – Τ/Χ “TERA JET” ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΑΠΟ 01‐06‐2014 ΕΩΣ 30/09/2014 ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ - ΘΗΡΑΣ


Τι γίνεται με το ταχύ-πλοίο ??? Δύο του Γιούλη έχουμε, στη λεβεντογέννα ακούω βουλιάζει το νησί από τους τουρίστες, και σήμερα που πέρασα από το Πέραμα το είδα στην ίδια θέση την γνωστή (φωτογραφία δεν βάζω, μην γινόμαστε και κουραστικοί με τα ίδια και τα ίδια.....)

----------


## speedrunner

Με βάση τα αποτελέσματα του ΣΑΣ το πλοίο θα ξεκινήσει στις 7 Ιουλίου!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Στις 20:30 ξεκινά το θηρίο ,για τον Πειραιά ! Άντε να υποδεχτούμε κατάλληλα !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έφυγε το πλοίο πριν λίγη ώρα από τον Πειραιά με προορισμό την Σαντορίνη. Καλή σεζόν να έχει και απροβλημάτιστη.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Έφυγε το πλοίο πριν λίγη ώρα από τον Πειραιά με προορισμό την Σαντορίνη. Καλή σεζόν να έχει και απροβλημάτιστη.


Καλά ταξίδια και απο μένα. Ας το δούμε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ όταν στις 05/05/2014 έκανε έλεγχο στα σωστικά του.

SEA BREEZE III 23 05-06-2014.jpg

----------


## leo85

Καλά Ταξίδια και από εμένα, σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο και καλή σεζόν.

TERA JET 5-7-2014.gif

Σήμερα το πρωί στον Πειραιά.

----------


## marioskef

Εχει γινει καποια αλλαγη στα σινιαλα του πλευρικα;

----------


## ιθακη

Ναι του έσβησαν την κυματιστή μπλέ λωρίδα

----------


## MarkCretai

Να το δούμε έξω από το λιμάνι Ρεθύμνου στις 8/7/2014 ώρα 20:45

DSC_5789.jpg

και καθώς μανουβράρει για να δέσει στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου την επόμενη μέρα (9/7/2014) ώρα 20:30

DSC_5985.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Να το δούμε έξω από το λιμάνι Ρεθύμνου στις 8/7/2014 ώρα 20:45
> 
> DSC_5789.jpg
> 
> και καθώς μανουβράρει για να δέσει στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου την επόμενη μέρα (9/7/2014) ώρα 20:30
> 
> DSC_5985.jpg


Ποιά είναι η υπηρεσιακή του ταχύτητα στο δρομολόγιο?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το εκπληκτικό Tera Jet στο λιμάνι του Αθηνιού (Σαντορίνη)!

TERA JET 1.jpg TERA JET.jpg

Απ' τη σελίδα της εταιρείας στο facebook!

----------


## SteliosK

> Το εκπληκτικό Tera Jet στο λιμάνι του Αθηνιού (Σαντορίνη)!
> 
> TERA JET 1.jpg TERA JET.jpg
> 
> Απ' τη σελίδα της εταιρείας στο facebook!


ωραίες φωτογραφίες από το μέλος μας στο facebook Λούλης Ρούσσος

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εγώ πάντως όπως ανέφερα τις "ψάρεψα" απ' τον επίσημο λογαριασμό της Sea Jets στο facebook!

https://www.facebook.com/Seajets

----------


## despo

*12/08/2014*
* ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ¨TERA JET¨* 
* ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΣΕ VIP    * 

Η εταιρεία μας προσφέρει για τους επιβάτες της διαδρομής Ηράκλειο- Σαντορίνη και  Σαντορίνη-Ηράκλειο  με το “*TERA JET”* αυτόματη αναβάθμιση της θέσης τους από οικονομική σε VIP.
Η  προσφορά ισχύει για όλο τον Αύγουστο . Η αναβάθμιση θέσης γίνεται με την επιβίβαση .
Σημειώνουμε ότι το “*TERA JET”*  διαθέτει την πολυτελέστερη  VIP θέση στην Μεσόγειο με πλήρως ανακλινόμενα καθίσματα και υποστήριξη  στα πόδια ,τα οποία μετατρέπονται σχεδόν σε κρεβάτι, περίπου διπλάσια σε μέγεθος από τα καθίσματα οικονομικής θέσης της ακτοπλοΐας .

Με εκτίμηση,
   Sea jets

Να και η προσφορά της εταιρείας, διότι οπως φαίνεται το πλοίο δεν γεμίζει ποτέ !

----------


## roussosf

> *12/08/2014*
> * ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ¨TERA JET¨* 
> * ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΣΕ VIP    * 
> 
> Η εταιρεία μας προσφέρει για τους επιβάτες της διαδρομής Ηράκλειο- Σαντορίνη και  Σαντορίνη-Ηράκλειο  με το “*TERA JET”* αυτόματη αναβάθμιση της θέσης τους από οικονομική σε VIP.
> Η  προσφορά ισχύει για όλο τον Αύγουστο . Η αναβάθμιση θέσης γίνεται με την επιβίβαση .
> Σημειώνουμε ότι το “*TERA JET”*  διαθέτει την πολυτελέστερη  VIP θέση στην Μεσόγειο με πλήρως ανακλινόμενα καθίσματα και υποστήριξη  στα πόδια ,τα οποία μετατρέπονται σχεδόν σε κρεβάτι, περίπου διπλάσια σε μέγεθος από τα καθίσματα οικονομικής θέσης της ακτοπλοΐας .
> 
> Με εκτίμηση,
> ...


Πως να γεμίσει αφού 
α) η γραμμή έχει άλλα δυο ταχυπλοα (HS5 & BLAZE)
β) από αυτούς τους δύο ο πρώτος δεν παιζετε σε ταχύτητα
γ)η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή γεμιζε με Ρώσους ως επί το πλείστον ,τώρα που είναι οι Ρώσοι?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Tera Jet στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου  στις 16-9-2014 

_DSCN8725ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mαθαίνω ότι δουλεύει καλά με τουρίστες της Σαντορίνης που έρχονται κ φεύγουν από το αεροδρόμιο Ηρακλείου.

----------


## Giannis_lymp

Ανηφορίζει προς τον Πειραιά. Καλή ξεκούραση σε πλοίο και πλήρωμα!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σύμφωνα με το shippax το καράβι είναι πρώτο ταχύπλοο στον κόσμο σε ολικό μήκος (145,60 μ.),σε επιβάτες (2100) κ σε ΙΧ (600) με δεύτερο το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ αλλά...αυτό είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει.
Δεμένο δίπλα στα έργα γιά την νέα προβλήτα κρουαζιεροπλοίων (άντε να δούμε πότε θα τελειώσουν) δεν φαντάζομαι να ξεχειμωνιάσει εκεί.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Tera Jet    καταπλους στο λιμανι του Πειραια στις 14-10-2014

_DSCN9505 ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN9507ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δεμένο δίπλα στα έργα γιά την νέα προβλήτα κρουαζιεροπλοίων (άντε να δούμε πότε θα τελειώσουν) δεν φαντάζομαι να ξεχειμωνιάσει εκεί.


Να το δούμε σε δύο σημερινές φωτό από την ακτή Μιαούλη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

IMG_0025.jpg__IMG_0012.jpg

----------


## despo

IMGP0002.jpgIMGP0003.jpg
2 φωτογραφίες απο τη γέφυρα του Τερα(ς)Τζετ.

----------


## despo

IMGP0004.jpgIMGP0005.jpg
Εδω τα καθίσματα της 1ης θέσης

----------


## despo

IMGP0006.jpgIMGP0007.jpg
Και τέλος το σαλόνι με τα καθισματα της οικονομικης θέσης.

----------


## speedrunner

Αναλυτικά τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου για το 2015.
tera jet.jpgtera jet 2.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το TERA JET έφυγε από τον Πειραιά με προορισμό μάλλον Χαλκίδα.

----------


## rafina-lines

> Το TERA JET έφυγε από τον Πειραιά με προορισμό μάλλον Χαλκίδα.


Σωστά! Γύρω 9+ πέρασε έξω από το λιμάνι μας και αρκετά κοντά μπορώ να πω... Κρίμα που ήταν νύχτα... Θα το βλέπαμε άνετα με το φως της μέρας...  :Smile:

----------


## kalypso

στη δεξαμενη των Ναυπηγείων Χαλκίδος
DSC_1044.jpgDSC_1037.jpgDSC_1042.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Tera Jet τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας, πέρασε πριν λίγο από Αγία Μαρίνα με 23,1 μίλια και ...... μάλλον έρχεται για Πειραιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Θα υπήρχε λόγος γιά τον δεξαμενισμό αφού η νέα σαιζόν είναι μακρυά ακόμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για που την έκανε συνοδεία των P/K Christos X & XVII !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## leo85

Στο πέραμα στην ΝΑΥΣΙ πήγε Παντελή για να κάνει τις υπόλοιπες δουλείες του μάλλον.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το TERA JET φωτογραφημένο στις 17-04-2015 από το εκκλησάκι στην Κυνόσουρα, στο μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ που βρίσκετε. (του έφαγα λίγο την πλώρη :Apologetic: ).

TERA JET 25 17-04-2015.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Και την Παρασκευή που ήμουν Πειραιά ούτε που κατάλαβα την απουσία του, μπράβο μου....

Οπότε μέσα στα άλλα ήρθε η ώρα να ξανά φορέσει την μπλε κυματιστη γραμμή στις μπάντες του.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ταχύπλοο απ' τις 28 Μαΐου έως τις 3 Ιουνίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα βρίσκεται στα ναυπηγεία της Ελευσίνας.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το πλοίο είναι στον Πειραιά.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Επισης το πλοιο χτες το μεσημερι πραγματοποιησε δοκιμαστικο στον Σαρωνικο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο έφυγε μετά τα μεσάνυχτα από τον Πειραιά και ήδη βρίσκεται δεμένο στο Ρέθυμνο. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## Giovannis

Και απ το Ρεθυμνο εφυγε για Σαντορινη

----------


## speedrunner

Βλέπω ότι η ταχύτητα του είναι κοντά στα 30 μίλια, αν συνεχίσει έτσι δεν θα μπορεί να είναι συνεπείς στα ωράρια του ούτε και ανταγωνιστικό απέναντι στο HS4!!!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Καλά ούτε κάν δεν μπορεί να ανταγωνιστεί τo highspeed 4. Απορώ με την εταιρεία που δίνει 45 κόμβους ταχύτητα, πέρυσι ούτε 35 δεν έπιανε

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλά ούτε κάν δεν μπορεί να ανταγωνιστεί τo highspeed 4. Απορώ με την εταιρεία που δίνει 45 κόμβους ταχύτητα, πέρυσι ούτε 35 δεν έπιανε


'Αλλο τι διαφημίζουν κ άλλο τι πιάνει ή θέλουν να το πάνε.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λές, όμως όταν έχεις δηλώσει συγκεκριμένο χρονοδιάγραμμα δρομολογίου κανονικά πρέπει να δοκιμαστείς σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες για να δείς αν μπορείς να  το τηρήσεις. Συν τοις άλλοις ότι όταν βγαίνει για δοκιμαστικό πάντα το ανοίγουν κάτι πάρα πάνω. αυτό πάνω από 31,5 στο δοκιμαστικό δεν έπιασε και αν το δούμε και σε συνάρτηση με πέρυσι στα μεγάλα κέφια βάραγε που και που κανα 34αρι.

----------


## speedrunner

> Συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λές, όμως όταν έχεις δηλώσει συγκεκριμένο χρονοδιάγραμμα δρομολογίου κανονικά πρέπει να δοκιμαστείς σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες για να δείς αν μπορείς να  το τηρήσεις. Συν τοις άλλοις ότι όταν βγαίνει για δοκιμαστικό πάντα το ανοίγουν κάτι πάρα πάνω. αυτό πάνω από 31,5 στο δοκιμαστικό δεν έπιασε και αν το δούμε και σε συνάρτηση με πέρυσι στα μεγάλα κέφια βάραγε που και που κανα 34αρι.


Πέρυσι όμως πήγαινε μέχρι την Σαντορίνη οπότε μικρή η διαφορά, φέτος θα ανεβαίνει μέχρι την Μύκονο καθημερινά, πρέπει να το πηγαίνουν τουλάχιστον με 35 μίλια, που μπορεί να πάει τόσο,  για πλησιάσει τα ωράρια του!!!!

----------


## hsw

Ναι αλλά το θέμα είναι και τί κατανάλωση έχει στους 35+ κόμβους.. Ίσως είναι αρχή ακόμα και σιγά σιγά να το ανοίξουν κι άλλο, αλλά δε νομίζω πως στην εταιρεία τους ενδιαφέρει και πολύ να είναι συνεπείς. Θα μπορούσαν απλά να αλλάξουν τα ωράρια έστω για τις πρώτες μέρες όπως κάνανε χθες με το Champion Jet 1. Εδώ και μια βδομάδα πάντως το δρομολόγιο εκτελείται με 27-30 κόμβους ενώ είναι σχεδιασμένο με 36-37.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Φίλε συμφωνώ με αυτό που λές  ! το champion jet  έχει πρόβλημα γι αυτό πήγαινε κομμένο από τη Τρίτη και ήδη από την Τετάρτη η εταιρεία είχε προσαρμόσει πολύ σωστά τα ωράρια. Για να βγεί με 100% συνέπεια το δρομολόγιο του Champion jet 1 θέλει 37+ με 38 που μια χαρά τα έχει σαν ταχύτητα
 . Το tera jet ακόμα και τώρα που πάει για πιστοποίηση πάει με 27. Να θυμίσω ότι όλα όσα βγαίνουν για πιστοποίηση πιάνουν τις δρομολογιακές ταχύτητες για να δουν κατά πόσο μπορεί να βγει το δρομολόγιο με ταχύτητα. 
Σίγουρα παίζει ρόλο το πόσο καεί για να πάει πιο πολύ αλλά αυτό το γνωρίζει εκ των πρότερων η εταιρεία που σχεδιάζει το δρομολόγιο. Θα δούμε πως θα εξελιχθεί, τώρα είναι πολύ νωρίς για να κρίνουμε, απλά κουβέντα να γίνεται  :Smile:

----------


## DeepBlue

¶φιξη στην Μύκονο.P1040332.jpgP1040337.jpg

----------


## maria korre

23-7-2015. ¶φιξη στη Νάξο.

DSC03854.jpg DSC03855.jpg DSC03856.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Tera Jet καταπλους στην Μυκονο 25-7-2015

_DSCN9886ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## mach1986

https://diavgeia.gov.gr/decision/vie...A7%CE%92%CE%A6

----------


## tolaras

Το πλοίο, πηγαίνει στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης πιθανώς για να μεταφέρει πρόσφυγες προς τον Πειραιά...

Εδώ μερικές φωτογραφίες, τραβηγμένες πριν λίγο...
DSCI0671.jpgDSCI0678.jpgDSCI0682.jpgDSCI0685.jpg

----------


## Kainourgios

WP_20150829_003.jpgWP_20150829_004.jpg

----------


## tolaras

Το πλοίο, έφυγε το πρωί από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, αλλά επέστρεψε(!) για άγνωστους μέχρι στιγμής λόγους...

Εάν μάθω κάτι, θα σας ενημερώσω...

----------


## vagelis17

http://www.lesvosreport.gr/lesvos-ma...%B5%CF%82.html

----------


## manolisfissas

Το πλοίο αυτήν την στιγμή βρίσκετε στον Πειραιά στην Ε1.

----------


## stakyr_7

Ήμουν παρών χτες το βραδάκι την στιγμή που αποβιβάστηκαν εκατοντάδες μετανάστες και έτρεχαν να προλάβουν 
να μπούν στα λεωφορεία του ΟΛΠ...

----------


## tolaras

Το Tera Jet στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης αυτή τη στιγμή...

Πριν που γύριζα στο σπίτι το είδα μαζί με το πλοίο της γραμμής αραγμένα στο λιμάνι.

Και μόλις έφτασα στο σπίτι, είδα από το μπαλκόνι μου άλλο ένα πλοίο να έρχεται. Φαινότανε μικρό και δεν μπορούσα να διακρίνω φουγάρο... Σαν να μην είχε... Πάντως ήταν αρκετά γρήγορο κι έμοιαζε με ταχύπλοο πλοίο :Sour: .

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν θα ερχόταν και κανένα άλλο πλοίο εκτός από το Tera Jet και αυτό της γραμμής ή γύρισε πάλι πίσω το Tera Jet??? :Confused:

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 24-06-15.P1040329.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Tera Jet αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Μυκονου στις 25-7-2015

_DSCN9911ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## express adonis

fovero to tera alla krima poy to xeimwna den ta vlepoyme st aigaio..

----------


## proussos

*
*DSCN2772.jpg*

Tera Jet...επιστρέφοντας στον Πειραιά , έχοντας ολοκληρώσει άλλη μία αποστολή !
Ποιος θα μπορούσε να το φανταστεί ότι ΚΑΙ αυτό θα έδινε τη λύση στο προσφυγικό πρόβλημα...*

----------


## tolaras

Όντως... Μέσα σε όλα τα κακά που δημιουργεί η εταιρία, έκανε κι ένα καλό!!! :Surprised:

----------


## tolaras

Το πλοίο, ανέβαινε προς το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης. Φαίνεται πως συνεχίζει τα ταξίδια για μεταφορά λάθρο...

IMG_20150921_145735_0.jpgIMG_20150921_145741_0.jpgIMG_20150921_145827_0.jpgIMG_20150921_145901_0.jpg Πάντως, φαίνεται να καπνίζει περισσότερο το φουγάρο του απ' ότι άλλες φορές... Μπορεί να φταίει ο αέρας που φαίνεται έτσι... :Sour: 

IMG_20150921_145930_0.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Την Κυριακη 20-9-2015 ο Τηνιος καραβολατρης ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ συναντησε (και δεν εχασε την ευκαιρια  με τον φωτογραφικο του φακο ν'απαθανατισει  )       στο στενο  του Καφηρεα  το Tera Jet  

_DSCN0386ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN0393ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN0406ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## naftopoulo

Από την παραλία του Φάρου Ικαρίας...DSC01726.jpgDSC01727.jpg

----------


## tolaras

Καλησπέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους!!! :Excitement: 

Το Tera Jet σήμερα το μεσημέρι ήταν αραγμένο στο εμπορικό λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης... Περίεργο όμως που έδεσε εκεί, καθώς οι αναχωρήσεις των προσφύγων και λάθρο, γίνονται από το επιβατικό λιμάνι... :Sour:  Στην προβλήτα δίπλα στο τελωνείο, ήταν δεμένο το Blue Star 1...

Ξέρει κανείς σας γιατί το Tera Jet έδεσε στο εμπορικό λιμάνι κι όχι εκεί που έδενε συνήθως??? :Confusion: 

Παραθέτω και τρεις φωτό του πλοίου το μεσημέρι...

IMG_20151005_162509_0.jpgIMG_20151005_162513_0.jpgIMG_20151005_162521_0.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Ελευσίνα Πειραιά σήμερα το πρωί,

DSC_8765.JPG

----------


## tolaras

Το πλοίο σήμερα το απόγευμα στη Μυτιλήνη

Εδώ εμφανίζεται να είναι δεμένο κατά μήκος του κολυμβητηρίου της πόλης...
IMG_20160330_151310_0.jpgIMG_20160330_151318_0.jpg
Και παρέα του το BS 1... :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε μου τράβα πιό κοντινές κ καθαρές φωτό.Εδώ θέλει μαντικές ικανότητες γιά να καταλάβουμε τι βλέπουμε...

----------


## vassilisgok

Το  Tera Jet στα Μεστά 1/5/2016IMAG1025.jpgIMAG1028.jpg

----------


## marioskef

Το Tera jet όλο αυτό το καιρό που κάθεται πληρώνεται απο το κράτος ή πληρώνεται ανα δρομολόγιο;

Μέχρι ποτε ισχύει η συμφωνία του για τους πρόσφυγες;

----------


## george Xios

To πλοίο φαίνεται από τις 22/7 να εκτελεί δρομολόγια από Ηράκλειο για Κυκλάδες.
https://www.seajets.gr/_res/file/301...io-Mukonos.pdf 
http://openseas.gr/el/dromologia-ploion/heraklion-naxos

Υπάρχει κάποιου είδους ναύλωση από το κράτος αλλά πληρώνεται νομίζω ανα δρομολόγιο που εκτελεί, εάν δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι η ναύλωση του είναι μέχρι το Δεκέμβριο. Προφανώς πήρε το Οκ να εκτελέσει δρομολόγια αλλά εάν τύχει κάτι (που δεν θα τύχει) να εκτελέσει ναυλωμένο δρομολόγιο.

----------


## despo

Δεν νομίζω να κάνει καθολου δρομολόγια φέτος στη γραμμή Ηράκλειο - Σαντορίνη. Συνεχώς στο σύστημα κρατήσεων αλλάζουν το πλοίο σε Τζαμπιον τζετ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Tera Jet έφυγε από Ελευσίνα με τη βοήθεια των P/K Χρήστος VII & XIII και αυτή την ώρα βρίσκονται στην Ψυτάλλεια. Που το πάνε άραγε???????

----------


## dionisos

> Το Tera Jet έφυγε από Ελευσίνα με τη βοήθεια των P/K Χρήστος VII & XIII και αυτή την ώρα βρίσκονται στην Ψυτάλλεια. Που το πάνε άραγε???????


Φαινεται φιλε Παντελη οτι θα αρχισει παλι την μεταφορα μεταναστων. Ηδη εχει μετακομισει στο Λιμανι.

----------


## geokou72a

> Φαινεται φιλε Παντελη οτι θα αρχισει παλι την μεταφορα μεταναστων. Ηδη εχει μετακομισει στο Λιμανι.


 Η κυβερνηση αποφασισε να μεταφερθουν 2000 απο τα νησια του Α. Αιγαιου και να πανε Κρητη, οποτε για αυτο θα χρησιμοποιηθει!!!!!!

----------


## marioskef

Αυτη η μεταφορα θα γινει μετα τη τουριστικη περιοδο...

Αρα δεν ειναι για αυτο το λογο...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτη η μεταφορα θα γινει μετα τη τουριστικη περιοδο...
> 
> Αρα δεν ειναι για αυτο το λογο...


Είπαν γιά κάποια κακοποιά στοιχεία ότι θα μεταφερθούν στην ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα από τα νησιά.

----------


## george Xios

Το πλοιο εκτελει δρομολογιο απο Ηρακλειο για Σαντορινη. Συμφωνα με το openseas εχει και αυριο δρομολογιο, αλλα μετα εξαφανιζεται...

----------


## Rodantis

Από Ρέθυμνο εκτέλεσε σήμερα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ήταν πολλές μέρες στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## andria salamis

Συγκεκριμένα,ηταν Ελευσίνα απο τις 26-7-16 ημερα τριτη.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

στο Πλοίο γίνανε εργασίες στο μηχανοστάσιο απο γνωστή εταιρεία οι οποίες είχαν ξεκινήσει απο τα Μεστα Χίου και ολοκληρώθικαν στην Ελευσίνα

----------


## androu

Σήμερα το είδα στο Λιμανι Ηρακλείου..  ενώ γυρνούσε το champion jet απο Σαντορίνη. Αυτό άραγε τι έκανε εδώ ; ; 
Τώρα δεν ειναι !

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Tera Jet πριν από λίγο έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Χαλκίδας που ήταν για την συντήρηση του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο έφυγε....πάλι από Χαλκίδα πριν λίγο. Πάντως πάει με ταχύτητα ....χελώνας, άραγε κάποιο δοκιμαστικό????

----------


## dionisos

> Το πλοίο έφυγε....πάλι από Χαλκίδα πριν λίγο. Πάντως πάει με ταχύτητα ....χελώνας, άραγε κάποιο δοκιμαστικό????


 Το θεμα ειναι γιατι το Ρ/Κ CHRISTOS XXIX το ακολουθει.

----------


## dionisos

Τελικα το CHRISTOS XXIX το ρυμουλκησε και τωρα ειναι εξω απο τον λιμενοβραχιονα του ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ και εχει και βοηθεια απο το CHRISTOS XIX

----------


## dionisos

> Τελικα το CHRISTOS XXIX το ρυμουλκησε και τωρα ειναι εξω απο τον λιμενοβραχιονα του ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ και εχει και βοηθεια απο το CHRISTOS XIX


 Μολις εδεσε στον Νεο Μωλο Δραπετσωνας

----------


## GIIANNHS

Φέτος στην Ραφήνα θα κανει την διαφορά πάντως

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Tera Jet έφυγε από τον ΝΜΔ και ήδη είναι στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας. Καλή σεζόν.

----------


## rafina-lines

3:50 τη νύχτα μας ήρθε. Με το καλό, να το φχαριστηθούμε! Καλά ταξίδια!!!  :Smile:

----------


## threshtox

Τώρα αυτό ταξιδεύει ή δεν ταξιδεύει;;;;

Στολίζει κάποια γωνία στη Ραφήνα..

----------


## rafina-lines

Το άλλο Σάββατο 17 του μήνα ξεκινάει κανονικά. Έκανε ένα κενό 2 βδομάδων μετά του Αγ. Πνεύματος.  :Smile:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Tera Jet στο λιμανι της Τηνου 3-6-2017

_DSCN9471ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN9472ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## roussosf

Σήμερα το απογευμα γύρω στις 7 ήταν αραχτό έξω από το Μάτι ( Νεα Μάκρη) Γιατί άραγε?

----------


## rafina-lines

Έχει πολλές διανυκτερεύσεις απόψε το λιμάνι μας και δε χωράει να μείνει μέσα. Δεν περισσεύει προβλήτα. Αύριο μετά τις πρωινές αναχωρήσεις θα επιστρέψει πάλι μέσα. :-)

----------


## threshtox

Ξεκίνησε ρε, φαγώθηκα...και συνεχίζοντας την γκρίνια (στραβοξύπνησα σήμερα  :Stung: ), λέω ότι με 25, 26 και 28 μίλια, ταχύπλοο δεν το λες..και δεν είναι το μόνο, ε;

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι έχει την ιπποδύναμη για να πιάσει ταχύτητες απίστευτες για τον όγκο του !το θέμα είναι ότι θέλει και τροφή ( καύσιμα) για να το κάνει, και μετά γίνετε ασύμφορο για οποιοδήποτε δρομολόγιο !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ξεκίνησε ρε, φαγώθηκα...και συνεχίζοντας την γκρίνια (στραβοξύπνησα σήμερα ), λέω ότι με 25, 26 και 28 μίλια, ταχύπλοο δεν το λες..και δεν είναι το μόνο, ε;


Τα πάνε ίσα που να χρεώνουν ναύλο ταχύπλοου! Aλλιώς πως θα μπορούσε να το δουλέψει,αυτό που γιά την Τirrenia ήταν ασύμφορο;
Eκτός από την μειωμένη ταχύτητα κ με το χαμηλότερο επίπεδο υπηρεσιών.

----------


## threshtox

Στην υγεία των κορόϊδων..πέφτει δούλεμα πάντως από πολλές κατευθύνσεις...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το βαπόρι έχει την ιπποδύναμη για να πιάσει ταχύτητες απίστευτες για τον όγκο του !το θέμα είναι ότι θέλει και τροφή ( καύσιμα) για να το κάνει, και μετά γίνετε ασύμφορο για οποιοδήποτε δρομολόγιο !


Φυσικά με 2 αεριοστροβίλους GE 42000 kw κ 4 ντήζελ MTU 26000 kw, κανονική πρόωση φρεγάτας δλδ!

----------


## threshtox

Συμφωνώ μαζί σας, αλλά άλλο τα 40+, που βγάζει άνετα, άλλο τα 33-35, άλλο τα 27...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σας, αλλά άλλο τα 40+, που βγάζει άνετα, άλλο τα 33-35, άλλο τα 27...


Ε δεν καταλαβαίνεις,Ηλιόπουλος είναι αυτός,να τη βγάλει όσο φτηνότερα μπορεί! :Disturbed:  :Distrust:

----------


## threshtox

Χαχαχα..αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα με μας. Η υπερβολική κατανόηση..  :Witless:  :Peaceful:

----------


## despo

Μπορεί να γράφετε για ταχύτητες κλπ., ομως το βασικότερο στην όλη ιστορία είναι τι ζημιά έχει ηδη κάνει στους υπόλοιπους της γραμμής, αφου η μία μείωση τιμών διαδέχεται την άλλη. Δεν ξέρω αν τα ωράρια που έχουν ανακοινώσει ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα, αλλά μιά ματιά που έριξα στα ναυλολόγια είναι πλεον φθηνότερο και απο τα συμβατικά !

----------


## rafina-lines

Όταν είναι ακριβά τα εισιτήρια και κάνουν συνεννοήσεις οι εταιρίες μεταξύ τους ώστε να τα κρατάνε ακριβά, γκρινιάζετε επειδή ζητάνε πολλά και δε μπορείτε να πάτε στα νησιά κάθε σαββατοκύριακο, τώρα που έπεσαν τόσο πολύ οι τιμές και μπορείτε να πάτε ακόμη και για ένα μπανιο στη Μύκονο, πάλι γκρινιάζετε επειδή είναι πολύ φθηνά. Τελικά πώς να τις έχουν τις τιμές των εισιτηρίων οι εταιρίες, ακριβές ή φτηνές?? Άμα βγει άκρη ποτέ με τον Έλληνα...

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Το ταχύπλοο είναι πράγματι άκρως εντυπωσιακό και απο Ραφήνα-Τηνο-Ραφήνα (σε αυτά τα κομμάτια )πιάνει μεχρι 34+. Μετά κατεβάζει στροφές.
Βέβαια για τους 40 κόμβους που αναφέρθηκαν σε προηγούμενο post εγώ διατηρώ αμφιβολίες για το κατά πόσο μπορεί να τα πάει τόσο άνετα γιατί τουλάχιστον τόσο χρόνια που είναι εδώ μέχρι 37 έχει πάει σε δοκιμαστικό ( εννοείται ότι τα καύσιμα παίζουν ρόλο, αλλά και πάλι μου φαίνονται λίγο μύθος οι ταχύτητες 40+) που αναφέρονται! τα μοναδικά ταχύπλοα επιβατηγά οχηματαγωγά που έχουν πιάσει αρκετές φορές 40 είναι το 7(πρωην 5, που αν ανοίξει πιάνει άνετα 42+ μέχρι και 43,2 εχει χτυπήσει σε δρομολόγιο με επιβάτες και οχήματα) και το highspeed4 όποτε χρειαστεί βαράει 40αρια (κάλυψη καθυστερήσεων κτλπ ).

----------


## despo

> Όταν είναι ακριβά τα εισιτήρια και κάνουν συνεννοήσεις οι εταιρίες μεταξύ τους ώστε να τα κρατάνε ακριβά, γκρινιάζετε επειδή ζητάνε πολλά και δε μπορείτε να πάτε στα νησιά κάθε σαββατοκύριακο, τώρα που έπεσαν τόσο πολύ οι τιμές και μπορείτε να πάτε ακόμη και για ένα μπανιο στη Μύκονο, πάλι γκρινιάζετε επειδή είναι πολύ φθηνά. Τελικά πώς να τις έχουν τις τιμές των εισιτηρίων οι εταιρίες, ακριβές ή φτηνές?? Άμα βγει άκρη ποτέ με τον Έλληνα...


Δεν γκρινιάζω, ίσα-ίσα μακάρι να υπάρχουν φτηνές τιμές να μπορούν να πηγαίνει όσο το δυνατό περισσότερος κόσμος. Δεν ξέρω ομως τι θα μείνει στο ταμείο τον Οκτώβρη, οταν θα έχουν εξαφανιστεί τα ταχύπλοα και τα εναπομείναντα συμβατικά θα κάνουν τους λογαριασμούς τους. Τελικά οπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα, ήταν σοφή η επιλογή της Ελλένικ να 'μεταναστεύσει'.

----------


## thanos75

Ήθελα εδώ και καιρό να ρωτήσω: Στο Tera jet επιτρέπουν την παραμονή στο εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα στη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού (όπως π.χ στο Speedrunner της Aegeanspeedlines) ή μόνο στα λιμάνια (όπως στα ταχύπλοα της Hellenic)? Θυμάμαι πάντως πως στα "μικρά" του Ηλιόπουλου (seajet/superjet) δεν επέτρεπαν...

----------


## threshtox

Στο Highspeed 4 πάντως, επιτρέπεται η παραμονή στα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα και της οικονομικής και της Vip θέσης. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι γενικά στα μικρά ταχύπλοα δεν επιτρέπουν, ενώ στα μεγαλύτερα είναι πιο ελαστικοί..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Tera Jet αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου 23-6-2017

_DSCN9788ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Το επιμελητήριο Κυκλάδων πιέζει να ενταχθεί κ η Σύρος στα δρομολόγια του terra jet τις ημέρες που δεν έχει πρωινό bluestar από  Πειραιά για Τήνο  (Τριτη- Πεμπτη-Κυριακη) προκειμένου να υπάρχει καθημερινή σύνδεση των 2 νησιών αλλά και καλύτερη σύνδεση της Σύρου με Παροναξια. Νομίζω πως έχει δίκιο κ μακάρι να γίνει

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το επιμελητήριο Κυκλάδων πιέζει να ενταχθεί κ η Σύρος στα δρομολόγια του terra jet τις ημέρες που δεν έχει πρωινό bluestar από  Πειραιά για Τήνο  (Τριτη- Πεμπτη-Κυριακη) προκειμένου να υπάρχει καθημερινή σύνδεση των 2 νησιών αλλά και καλύτερη σύνδεση της Σύρου με Παροναξια. Νομίζω πως έχει δίκιο κ μακάρι να γίνει


Μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβρη γιατί τότε θα την κάνει με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια!

----------


## roussosf

> Μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβρη γιατί τότε θα την κάνει με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια!


Κανένα πρόβλημα
Τον Σεπτέμβριο θα επανέλθουμε σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα
BS Paros καθημερινά για Συροτηνομυκονία

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Με το πλοίο έχω ταξιδέψει 3 φορές στη διαδρομή Ραφήνα – Τήνος: το Σάββατο 8 Ιουλίου , την Κυριακή 9/7 και την Κυριακή 16/7. Το πλοίο κάνει τη διαδρομή σε περίπου 2 ώρες (από 02:05 έως 02:10) και είναι όντως πιο φθηνό από τα συμβατικά. Συγκεκριμένα η απλή διαδρομή έχει 25,00 ¤ σε αριθμημένη θέση, όταν στα συμβατικά έχει 27,00 το κατάστρωμα και 28,00 ή 29,00 ¤ η αριθμημένη. Μετά την Τήνο συνεχίζει για Μύκονο, Πάρο και Νάξο. 
Το βασικό του πρόβλημα είναι ότι στην επιστροφή προς Ραφήνα έρχεται στην Τήνο με σημαντική καθυστέρηση: Την Κυριακή 9/7 ήρθε (και αναχώρησε) 45 λεπτά μετά την προγραμματισμένη ώρα του (έφυγε 15:30, με ώρα αναχώρησης 14:45) ενώ μια εβδομάδα αργότερα αναχώρησε στις 16:25 (!). Τη φορά αυτή βέβαια μας ενημέρωσαν από τις 12:50 με sms ότι το πλοίο θα καθυστερήσει λόγω αυξημένης κίνησης στους λιμένες (!) και η νέα ώρα αναχώρηση προβλέπεται να είναι στις 16:00. Δεν μπορώ να κατανοήσω τους λόγους των συνεχών καθυστερήσεων, αλλά δεν αποδέχομαι την δικαιολογία ότι η κίνηση ευθύνεται για τα 160 λεπτά. Το μυαλό μου πάει σε πιο σκοτεινές αιτίες, μάλλον υπερβάλλει όμως. 
Δύο άλλα πράγματα που δεν μου άρεσαν είναι τα μη συντηρημένα καθίσματα, στα οποία το τραπεζάκι λειτουργεί ελαττωματικά ή απλά δεν υπάρχει καθόλου και η ακριβή τιμή των καφέδων (4,20 ο φραπέ, 4,60 ο freddo cappuccino).
Αν εξαιρέσουμε αυτά τα ελαττώματα, η παρουσία του είναι πολύ καλή έως λυτρωτική για κάποιον που κάνει συχνά το δρομολόγιο και πηγαίνει γρήγορα και οικονομικά.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Την Δευτέρα 7 Αυγούστου και ώρα 17:00 στα πλαίσια των Ημερών Θάλασσας 2017 που διοργανώνει ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Ραφήνας, το Tera Jet θα πραγματοποιήσει κρουαζιέρα με ελεύθερη είσοδο και γεύμα.

1.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

Μια σχετικά πρόσφατη άφιξη του πλοίου στην Τήνο όπως την κατέγραψα πάνω από το Superrunner το οποίο είχε μόλις αναχωρήσει

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε απογευματινές ώρες σήμερα η Λιμενική Αρχή Τήνου για περιστατικό τραυματισμού 47χρονου επιβάτη στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-Τ/Χ ΄΄ΤΕΡΑ ΤΖΕΤ''  σημαίας Κύπρου.
  Συγκεκριμένα, ο 47χρονος κατά την παραμονή του στον χώρο της στάθμευσης των οχημάτων χτύπησε το κεφάλι του σε σίδερο που πρεοξήχε από την οροφή του γκαράζ με αποτέλεσμα να τραυματιστεί και να μεταφερθεί στο Κέντρο Υγείας Τήνου ώστε να του παρασχεθούν οι πρώτες βοήθειες.
   Διενεργείται προανάκριση από το Λιμεναρχείο Τήνου.

ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> χτύπησε το κεφάλι του σε σίδερο που πρεοξήχε από την οροφή του γκαράζ 
> 
> ΠΗΓΗ


Αυτό το "σίδερο" είναι το sprinkler. Tι να πει κανείς,παρόμοια έχουμε δει κ σε άλλες ανακοινώσεις του ΛΣ :Disgust: .

----------


## roussosf

> Αυτό το "σίδερο" είναι το sprinkler. Tι να πει κανείς,παρόμοια έχουμε δει κ σε άλλες ανακοινώσεις του ΛΣ.


Στα γκαραζ τα sprinkler  δεν μπορεί να είναι σε υψος λιγότερο των περίπου 2.20μ και αυτο στα παταρια . Εκτός και άν αυτος που χτύπησε είναι ο Μαικλ Τζορνταν η ο Αντετοκουμπο................

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο προγραμματισμένος για χθες το απόγευμα περιηγητικός πλους του Tera Jet στα νερά του Ευβοϊκού στα πλαίσια των Ημερών Θάλασσας 2017 που διοργανώνει ο ΟΛΡ, ακυρώθηκε γιατί θα υπήρχαν πάλι αντιδράσεις απ' την ΠΕΝΕΝ για παραβίαση του ωραρίου απασχόλησης του πληρώματος.

seajets.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στα γκαραζ τα sprinkler  δεν μπορεί να είναι σε υψος λιγότερο των περίπου 2.20μ και αυτο στα παταρια . Εκτός και άν αυτος που χτύπησε είναι ο Μαικλ Τζορνταν η ο Αντετοκουμπο................


Bασικά το θέμα είναι η περιγραφή δεν ξέρουν τι να πουν κ πετούν αόριστα ένα "σίδερο" :Fat: .

----------


## thanos75

> Ο προγραμματισμένος για χθες το απόγευμα περιηγητικός πλους του Tera Jet στα νερά του Ευβοϊκού στα πλαίσια των Ημερών Θάλασσας 2017 που διοργανώνει ο ΟΛΡ, ακυρώθηκε γιατί θα υπήρχαν πάλι αντιδράσεις απ' την ΠΕΝΕΝ για παραβίαση του ωραρίου απασχόλησης του πληρώματος.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 184146


Πράγματι είχαν υπάρξει αντιδράσεις από την ΠΕΝΕΝ όλες τις προηγούμενες ημέρες, για αυτό και ακυρώθηκε η κρουαζιέρα.  Πάντως η δεξίωση και γενικά η εκδήλωση έγινε κανονικά στο σκάφος και μάλιστα με αρκετό κόσμο.  Από την άλλη βέβαια όταν βγάζεις τέτοια δελτία τύπου και ανακοινώσεις από τις 20 Ιουλίου σχεδόν, οφείλεις να λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου όλες τις παραμέτρους :Hurt:

----------


## harlek

Ταξίδεψα σήμερα από Μύκονο. Ήρθε στο λιμάνι με 45 λεπτά καθυστέρηση, για την οποία μας ειδοποίησαν την προηγούμενη μέρα (!?) με SMS. Αν εξαιρέσουμε την καλή ταχύτητα (31) στο κομμάτι Τήνος-Ραφήνα (γιατί από Μύκονο-Τήνο πήγαινε 24-25) και το καλό ταξίδεμα (παρότι είχε κάποιο κυματισμό κούνησε ελάχιστα), κατά τα άλλα δε μ' άρεσε.
Εσωτερικό που παραπέμπει σε σχετικά παλιό πλοίο, χωρίς καμία διακόσμηση ή πολυτέλεια. Οι χώροι επιβατών είναι ατελείωτες πανομοιότυπες αίθουσες αεροπορικών καθισμάτων. Τα οποία στην οικονομική θέση δείχνουν φθηνά και αρκετά εξ' αυτών είναι ξεχαρβαλωμένα (ξαπλώνουν προς τα πίσω μόλις κάτσεις). Στην πρύμη υπάρχει ένα μπαρ με κάποιες πολυθρόνες/τραπεζάκια, αλλά εκεί έχει και αρκετό θόρυβο/κραδασμούς (ενώ πιο μπροστά και στο παραπάνω ντεκ δεν ακούγεται σχεδόν τίποτα). Από το μπαρ μπορείς να δεις και τα πολύ εντυπωσιακά του απόνερα.
Επίσης μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι και στο έμπα και στο έβγα δεν χρησιμοποιήσαμε τον καταπέλτη επιβατών (υποθέτω ο μεσαίος είναι γι' αυτό το σκοπό) αλλά το γκαράζ, όπου μάλιστα διασχίσαμε πάνω από το μισό μήκος του πλοίου μέχρι να φτάσουμε στην πόρτα που οδηγεί στα "σαλόνια". Στη Ραφήνα δηλαδή που βγήκαμε όλοι μαζί, μια τεράστια ουρά κόσμου περπατούσε σε έναν "νοητό" διάδρομο στο γκαράζ, παράλληλα με τα αυτοκίνητα που κι αυτά έβγαιναν την ίδια στιγμή από το πλοίο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Tera Jet καταπλους στο λιμανι της Τηνου 22-8-2017 

_DSCN9790ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN9795ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Tera Jet αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου 23-7-2017

_DSCN0470ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Στις 20 του Ιούλη, όσοι βρέθηκαν στη μικρή προβλήτα ή στο λιμάνι θαύμασαν τη μαεστρία του πλοιάρχου του Tera jet! Έκανε τη μανούβρα έχοντας δίπλα του τα δύο μεγάλα τούρκικα <<πειρατικά>>. 

IMG_1108.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> έχοντας δίπλα του τα δύο μεγάλα τούρκικα <<πειρατικά>>. 
> 
> IMG_1108.jpg


 "Πειρατικά" δεν θα το λέγαμε,έτσι είναι το σουλούπι τους.Αρκετά από αυτά έχουν περιέλθει σε Έλληνες κ τα δουλεύουν σαν τουριστικά.

----------


## roussosf

Με το πλοίο ταξίδεψα τρεις φορές , έχει απίστευτες δυνατότητες ελιγμών στα υποτιθέμενα ελληνικά λιμάνια,(βέβαια και ο άνθρωπος στα χειριστήρια δεν πρέπει να είναι τυχαίος), και πολύ καλή συμπεριφορά σε κακό καιρό.Μην μας ξεφεύγει ότι ο Αύγουστος φέτος ξεσκίστηκε..........

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Tera Jet  αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου 18-8-2017

_DSCN9699ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Tera Jet στο λιμανι της Τηνου 19-8-2017

_DSCN9713ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτοκίνητο έπεσε από το γκαράζ του «TERA JET» [αποκλειστικές εικόνες] 


Πηγή: http://www.parapolitika.gr/article/a...z-tou-tera-jet
Οι εικόνες από την πτώση αυτοκινήτου απo το γκαράζ του «TERA JET» είναι ενδεικτικές του πανικού που προκλήθηκε.
Για το περιστατικό της πτώσης του οχήματος από το πάνω γκαράζ (ύψους περίπου 2 μ.) του «TERA JET», σημαίας Κύπρου, κατά τη διάρκεια εκφόρτωσης των αυτοκινήτων στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας, ενημερώθηκε και η Λιμενική Αρχή Ραφήνας, απογευματινές ώρες χθες.
Μοναδική επιβαίνουσα η 25χρονη οδηγός του συγκεκριμένου οχήματος.
Η οδηγός βγήκε από το όχημα και είναι καλά στην υγεία της, με τη συνδρομή μελών του πληρώματος, ενώ στη συνέχεια το όχημα μεταφέρθηκε στον λιμένα Ραφήνας.
Προανάκριση διενεργείται από την Λιμενική Αρχή, ενώ από το περιστατικό δεν προκλήθηκε τραυματισμός. 


Πηγή: http://www.parapolitika.gr/article/a...z-tou-tera-jet

----------


## Psytair

Το πλοιο αφου πραγματοποιησει αυριο απο ραφηνα το τελευταιο δρομολογιο του   για αυτην την σεζον  θα ερθει πειραια για την ακινησια

----------


## Psytair

Το πλοιο ολοκληρωσε φετος με επιτυχια τα δρομολογια του αφου εγινε της ραφηνας με τοσο ανταγωνισμο η τελευταια προσεγγισει του πλοιου ειναι η τηνος  και μετα θα παρει τον δρομο της επιστροφης για τον πειραια

----------


## BOBKING

> Το πλοιο ολοκληρωσε φετος με επιτυχια τα δρομολογια του αφου εγινε της ραφηνας με τοσο ανταγωνισμο η τελευταια προσεγγισει του πλοιου ειναι η τηνος  και μετα θα παρει τον δρομο της επιστροφης για τον πειραια


Εφόσον και η SeaJets του έκανε εξαιρετική διαφήμιση σχεδόν σε όλα τα μέσα Μαζικής Ενημέρωσης είναι λογικό. Ας ελπίσουμε να αγοράσει και το αδερφάκι του που παραμένει στην Κροατία παροπλισμένο και βέβαια για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν μιλώ για το Capricorn. Γιατί είναι κρίμα να μην ξαναλειτουργήσει. Θα μπορούσε να γίνει και καλό προϊόν διαφήμισης τα 2 αδέρφια μαζί

----------


## Psytair

.το πλοιο αφου ολοκληρωσε το τελευταιο του δρομολογιο  ξεκινησε για πειραια αυτην την στιγμη βρισκεται στο σουνιο

----------


## Psytair

Το πλοιο αυτην την στιγμη περναει το στενο της ψυταλλειας  και μαλλον θα δεσει για  την ακινησια στον ΝΜΔ

----------


## Naxojet

Τελικα εδεσε στην Ν.Ε.Ζ περαματος

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Tera Jet καταπλους στο λιμανι της Τηνου 1-10-2017 

_DSCN0114ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Tera Jet φωτογραφημένο προχθές από την Κυνόσουρα στη ΝΑΥΣΙ που έχει δέσει.

TERA-JET-36-04-10-2017.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Tera Jet στο λιμανι της Τηνου 31-8-2017

_DSCN0164ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε σημερινή φωτό από την κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος.

IMG_0217.jpg
_Πέραμα - 14/10/2017_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Παγκόσμιες πρωτιές στα ταχύπλοα γιά το καράβι σύμφωνα με το Shippax:
Σε ολικό μήκος με 145.6 , 2ο το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ κ 8ο το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι από ελληνικά.
Σε ΙΧ με 600 κ 2ο το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ.
Σε επιβάτες με 2100, με 2ο το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ κ 12ο το ΗΙGHSPEED 7.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εντυπωσιακές πρωτιές, που κατά συνέπεια δικαιολογούν απόλυτα και το όνομα του !!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Για μένα πάντα την απόλυτη πρωτια έχει το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ, ασχετα απο αυτές τις μικρολεπτομέριες (αλλωστε η χωρητικοτητα σε επιβάτες καθορίζεται απ τα σωστικά μεσα, που αλλάζουν)
Είναι πιο εντυπωσιακό και θηριώδες στο μάτι τουλάχιστον, αλλά η ιστορία του εμελλε να ναι θλιβερή !!

Το TERAJET κερδίζει με τα σαλόνια του και την πιο αεροδυναμική φιγούρα του!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για μένα πάντα την απόλυτη πρωτια έχει το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ, ασχετα απο αυτές τις μικρολεπτομέριες (αλλωστε η χωρητικοτητα σε επιβάτες καθορίζεται απ τα σωστικά μεσα, που αλλάζουν)
> Είναι πιο εντυπωσιακό και θηριώδες στο μάτι τουλάχιστον, αλλά η ιστορία του εμελλε να ναι θλιβερή !!
> 
> Το TERAJET κερδίζει με τα σαλόνια του και την πιο αεροδυναμική φιγούρα του!


Στα ταχύπλοα όπου η διαμόρφωση είναι λεωφορείου,λαμβάνεται υπ' όψη η μέγιστη χωρητικότητα, άσχετα αν το πρωτόκολλο σε δεδομένη φάση την περιορίζει.
Αν κ τα ταχύπλοα δεν είναι η συμπάθειά μου,αυτό το ξεχωρίζω διότι το σουλούπι του πλησιάζει το συμβατικό,είναι αεροδυναμικό,κομψό (Ιταλικό γαρ) κ επίσης θηριώδες όπως ο άτυχος Κεντέρης.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Στα ταχύπλοα όπου η διαμόρφωση είναι λεωφορείου,λαμβάνεται υπ' όψη η μέγιστη χωρητικότητα, άσχετα αν το πρωτόκολλο σε δεδομένη φάση την περιορίζει.


Eυχαριστώ για την επισημανση, αυτο δεν το γνωριζα.

Παντως το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ειναι σίγουρα πιο ογκώδες, ασχετα απ το ολικό μηκος που μπορει να ερχεται δεύτερο, μιας και το TERA έχει πιο κοφτερή και μακρυά πλώρη.

Έχω περιέργεια στο μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων ποιο έρχεται πρώτο

----------


## threshtox

> Στα ταχύπλοα όπου η διαμόρφωση είναι λεωφορείου,λαμβάνεται υπ' όψη η μέγιστη χωρητικότητα, άσχετα αν το πρωτόκολλο σε δεδομένη φάση την περιορίζει.
> Αν κ τα ταχύπλοα δεν είναι η συμπάθειά μου,αυτό το ξεχωρίζω διότι το σουλούπι του πλησιάζει το συμβατικό,είναι αεροδυναμικό,κομψό (Ιταλικό γαρ) κ επίσης θηριώδες όπως ο άτυχος Κεντέρης.



Kαλά φίλε Βίκτωρα, εδώ υπάρχουν συμβατικά με διαμόρφωση λεωφορείου..άντε μην αρχίσω τη γκρίνια. 
Λίγο πιο ον τόπικ, για μένα μακράν το καλύτερο ταχύπλοο είναι το 4.
Και τελείως ον τόπικ, δεν έχω ταξιδέψει με το τέρα, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι το μάτι χορταίνει στην κοψιά του..

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Tera Jet φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από την Κυνόσουρα στη ΝΑΥΣΙ που έχει δέσει.

TERA-JET-38-28-10-2017.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ταχύπλοο απ' τις 3 έως τις 7 Ιανουαρίου 2018 θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To Τera Jet  στο λιμανι της Τηνου 23-9-2017, με φοντο αριστερα της φωτογραφιας το Πασακρωτηρι και δεξια στο βαθος το Superferry 
_
DSCN9976Lεανδρος .jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του fb το πλοίο ανέβηκε εχθές στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος. Φωτο ....αύριο. :Smile New:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε το Tera Jet είναι στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος και αριστερός καταπέλτης του πλοίου δεν είναι στη θέση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

TERA-JET-40-05-01-2018.jpg

----------


## john 2004

.                                           WP_20180105_13_20_28_Pro.jpgWP_20180105_14_21_21_Pro.jpgWP_20180105_13_20_11_Pro.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

Νέα εμφάνιση για τη φετινή σεζόν...
IMG_20180516_174650_532.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Δεν μου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα. Μου θυμίζει όμορφο επιβατηγό η φορεσιά και αυτό δεν είναι..

----------


## hayabusa

Το Celebrity Constellation μου θυμισε μόλις το είδα. 
Πάντως όντως, όμορφο δεν το λες νομίζω.

----------


## ancd

Αυτήν τη φορεσιά τη λάνσαρε το Andros Jet φετος και φαίνεται τους άρεσε. Κρίμα γιατί θα έχουμε πάλι ελλείψει από λευκά βαπόρια στα λιμάνια μας!

----------


## noulos

Ακουσα πως θα κάνει τοπικά για Ανδρο το 3ήμερο του Αγ. Πνεύματος (Παρ+Δευτ).

Επίσης από 22/6 και για όλο το καλοκαίρι κάθε Παρασκευή και Κυριακή!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Tera Jet όταν καλλωπιζόταν στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίδος. Καλή συνέχεια.

TERA-JET-41-15-05-2018.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...φοβερη μανουβρα μεσα στο λιμανι
της Τηνου σημερα,...εχοντας καθ οδον
προσπερασει το Superruner,...
αδειασε αμετρητο κοσμο κ εφυγε πρωτο
για Μυκονο...IMG_20180630_093559.jpgIMG_20180630_093919.jpgIMG_20180630_093817.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...ελα σιγα ,σιγα να αρχιζουν τα οργανα...!!
http://enandro.gr/oikonomia/4196-το-...για-άνδρο.html

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε, απογευματινές ώρες σήμερα, το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ραφήνας, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-Τ/Χ “TERA JET” σημαίας Κύπρου, ότι κατά τη διαδικασία χειρισμών πρυμνοδέτησης του πλοίου στον οικείο λιμένα, διαπιστώθηκαν έντονοι κραδασμοί, προερχόμενοι από το σύστημα υδροπρόωσης της τουρμπίνας, πιθανόν από εισχώρηση αντικειμένου. 
Από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ραφήνας απαγορεύτηκε αρχικά ο απόπλους του πλοίου, ενώ κατόπιν προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης και αξιοπλοΐας από το νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί, επετράπη η συνέχιση πλόων του.
ΠΗΓΗ

Πάντως σήμερα εκτελεί κανονικά τα δρομολόγια του και αυτή την ώρα είναι στη Μύκονο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το TERA JET πριν λίγο πηγαίνοντας από Πάρο - Νάξο. Καλή συνέχεια.

TERA-JET-43-12-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μία είδηση που μου ήρθε από φίλο λέει ότι μπορεί να βγει στη δεξαμενή Πειραιάς Ι την Κυριακή και ότι έχει πρόβλημα στην μία τουρμπίνα. Για να δούμε .....θα επαληθευτεί?????

----------


## Amorgos66

> Μία είδηση που μου ήρθε από φίλο λέει ότι μπορεί να βγει στη δεξαμενή Πειραιάς Ι την Κυριακή και ότι έχει πρόβλημα στην μία τουρμπίνα. Για να δούμε .....θα επαληθευτεί?????


...προφανως...

http://www.kaipoutheos.gr/2018/07/ch...a-jet.html?m=1

----------


## flash13

δεν το βλεπω να επιστρεφει συντομα στα δρομολογια του.το προβλημα οπως φαινεται ειναι μεγαλο

----------


## threshtox

Mε το Πάσχα τα βάζουμε, τον Οκτώβρη τα βγάζουμε..τι έχουν τα έρμα και ψοφάνε;;;

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές το απόγευμα στη Ραφήνα ένας χαμός από κίνηση. Τελικά έμειναν έξω και καμιά 10αρια οχήματα. 

TERA-JET-44-13-07-2018.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Χθες το μεσημέρι στη Νάξο.

IMG_2584.jpg IMG_2578.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Αυτή τη στιγμή το tera jet με προορισμό Πειραιά. Γιατί?

----------


## rafina-lines

> Αυτή τη στιγμή το tera jet με προορισμό Πειραιά. Γιατί?


Θανούλη, κοίτα λίγα posts παραπάνω. Τα λένε όλα οι φίλοι μας.  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

> Μία είδηση που μου ήρθε από φίλο λέει ότι μπορεί να βγει στη δεξαμενή Πειραιάς Ι την Κυριακή και ότι έχει πρόβλημα στην μία τουρμπίνα. Για να δούμε .....θα επαληθευτεί?????


Γι' αυτό που είχα γράψει πριν 3-4 πόστ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το TERA JET φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγο από την Κυνόσουρα, πριν ακόμη ξενερίσει η δεξαμενή Πειραιάς Ι για να φτιάξει την τουρμπίνα. Καλή συνέχεια.

TERA-JET-48-16-07-2018.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Γι' αυτό που είχα γράψει πριν 3-4 πόστ.


Οκ...παιδια, ευχαριστώ όλους.  :Worked Till 5am: Απλά είχα ξεχάσει τις ημερομηνίες κ ξαφνιάστηκα που το είδα από το μπαλκόνι του σπιτιού μου στη Λούτσα να αναχωρεί  (εντυπωσιακά φωταγωγημενο κ με "πατημένα γκάζια") μεσάνυχτα από το λιμάνι

----------


## thanos75

Εννοείται καλή συνεχεια στις εργασίες του κ να επανέλθει σύντομα ☺

----------


## Amorgos66

> Εχθές το απόγευμα στη Ραφήνα ένας χαμός από κίνηση. Τελικά έμειναν έξω και καμιά 10αρια οχήματα. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 189195


http://enandro.gr/koinonia/4221-απογ...τη-ραφήνα.html

----------


## pantelis2009

To TERA JET φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα σήμερα στη δεξαμενή Πειραιάς Ι , αναμένοντας την τουρμπίνα που έχει πάει για επισκευή. Καλή συνέχεια.

TERA-JET-50-18-07-2018.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Έχει πέσει και διαφήμιση στην τηλεόραση όπου αναφέρει ότι για 5 μέρες ο πρωταθλητής της Ραφήνας θα είναι εκτός και στην θέση του θα είναι ο πρωταθλητής του Αιγαίου (champion jet 2)

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι αύριο το πρωί θα μπει η τουρμπίνα και το απόγευμα θα γίνει η καθέλκυση του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εδώ και σχεδόν 2 ώρες τα συνεργεία με την επισκευασμένη τουρμπίνα είναι ήδη στο TERA JET για να την επανατοποθετήσουν. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

TERA-JET-51-19-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Από τις 09.30 π.μ το εξωτερικό τμήμα της τουρμπίνας ήταν έτοιμο, όπως βλέπουμε και στη φωτο. Από κει και μετά έπρεπε να γίνουν και οι συνδέσεις εσωτερικά. Αυτή την ώρα τα P/K IFESTOS 2 & CHRISTOS XXX είναι στην Πειραιάς Ι για να βγάλουν το TERA JET. Προφανώς θα κάνει κανένα δοκιμαστικό και μετά θα φύγει για Ραφήνα ώστε να αρχίσει από αύριο τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια.

TERA-JET-53-19-07-2018.jpg

----------


## manolis2

> Από τις 09.30 π.μ το εξωτερικό τμήμα της τουρμπίνας ήταν έτοιμο, όπως βλέπουμε και στη φωτο. Από κει και μετά έπρεπε να γίνουν και οι συνδέσεις εσωτερικά. Αυτή την ώρα τα P/K IFESTOS 2 & CHRISTOS XXX είναι στην Πειραιάς Ι για να βγάλουν το TERA JET. Προφανώς θα κάνει κανένα δοκιμαστικό και μετά θα φύγει για Ραφήνα ώστε να αρχίσει από αύριο τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> TERA-JET-53-19-07-2018.jpg



Χθες  19/8/18, αργα το απογευμα, κατα τις 19`45, περνουσε το στενο της Μακρονησου προς βορρα , προφανως για Ραφηνα. Επλεε παρα πολυ κοντα στην ακτη και με σχετικα μεγαλη ταχυτητα. Δημιουργησε μεγαλο κυματισμο στην ακτη και αναστατωση στους λουομενους. Ευτυχως που δεν υπηρχε κανενα βαρκακι με κοσμο οπως υπαρχουν εκει συνηθως, θα το ειχε αναποδογυρισει. Πηρα το λιμεναρχειο Λαυριου γιατι ηταν πολυ ασυνηθιστη και η πορεια του κοντα στην ακτη και η αυξημενη ταχυτητα και μου ειπαν απλα οτι επεστρεφε κενο απο δεξαμενισμο και δεν ηταν τακτικο δρομολογιο. Δηλαδη του ειπα, εαν ειναι εκτακτο δρομολογιο , δεν πρεπει να ακολουθει τους κανονες ασφαλους ναυσιπλοιας? Δεν ελαβα καποια πειστικη απαντηση...

----------


## thanos75

> Χθες  19/8/18, αργα το απογευμα, κατα τις 19`45, περνουσε το στενο της Μακρονησου προς βορρα , προφανως για Ραφηνα. Επλεε παρα πολυ κοντα στην ακτη και με σχετικα μεγαλη ταχυτητα. Δημιουργησε μεγαλο κυματισμο στην ακτη και αναστατωση στους λουομενους. Ευτυχως που δεν υπηρχε κανενα βαρκακι με κοσμο οπως υπαρχουν εκει συνηθως, θα το ειχε αναποδογυρισει. Πηρα το λιμεναρχειο Λαυριου γιατι ηταν πολυ ασυνηθιστη και η πορεια του κοντα στην ακτη και η αυξημενη ταχυτητα και μου ειπαν απλα οτι επεστρεφε κενο απο δεξαμενισμο και δεν ηταν τακτικο δρομολογιο. Δηλαδη του ειπα, εαν ειναι εκτακτο δρομολογιο , δεν πρεπει να ακολουθει τους κανονες ασφαλους ναυσιπλοιας? Δεν ελαβα καποια πειστικη απαντηση...


Και εγώ από το μπαλκόνι μου στη Λούτσα το καμαρωσα να περνάει μεγαλόπρεπο πολύ κοντά στην ακτή  (κάτι σπάνιο ειδικά τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες) γύρω στις 20.15. Πάντως δεν υπήρξε εδώ κάποιο πρόβλημα. Εξάλλου αυτή είναι η ροτα που ακολουθούν όλα τα πλοία όταν πηγαίνουν από Πειραιά  (η Τζιά παλιότερα) προς Ραφήνα. Δεν υπήρξε κάποιου τύπου παρεκλιση. Σήμερα το πρωί επέστρεψε στα δρομολόγια του...Καλή συνέχεια να έχει

----------


## proussos

> Χθες  19/8/18, αργα το απογευμα, κατα τις 19`45, περνουσε το στενο της Μακρονησου προς βορρα , προφανως για Ραφηνα. Επλεε παρα πολυ κοντα στην ακτη και με σχετικα μεγαλη ταχυτητα. Δημιουργησε μεγαλο κυματισμο στην ακτη και αναστατωση στους λουομενους. Ευτυχως που δεν υπηρχε κανενα βαρκακι με κοσμο οπως υπαρχουν εκει συνηθως, θα το ειχε αναποδογυρισει. Πηρα το λιμεναρχειο Λαυριου γιατι ηταν πολυ ασυνηθιστη και η πορεια του κοντα στην ακτη και η αυξημενη ταχυτητα και μου ειπαν απλα οτι επεστρεφε κενο απο δεξαμενισμο και δεν ηταν τακτικο δρομολογιο. Δηλαδη του ειπα, εαν ειναι εκτακτο δρομολογιο , δεν πρεπει να ακολουθει τους κανονες ασφαλους ναυσιπλοιας? Δεν ελαβα καποια πειστικη απαντηση...


*Όπως πάντα υπερβολικοί και εύθικτοι όσοι δεν το έχουν με τη ναυτιλία...
Επιπλέον...εκτός τόπου και χρόνου...(19/08 εννοώντας 19/07)
Σε ένα μήνα θα ξαναπεράσει !*

----------


## pantelis2009

*Μαρτυρία-σοκ για τις πυρκαγιές: Βρήκαμε ανθρώπους να κολυμπούν πλάι σε σορούς**ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΒΑΜΒΑΚΑ*

Ηταν εκείνος που μέσα στην κάπνα, στην ασφυξία και τα μεγάλα κύματα κατάφερε να διασώσει 42 πολίτες από τη θάλασσα και τους βράχους από τις πυρκαγιές.

Ο πλοίαρχος του πλοίου «Terra jet» Γιάννης Βουτσελάκος δεν πίστευε ότι το σχετικά ήρεμο πρωινό της Δευτέρας θα είχε αυτή την κατάληξη. «Εχω και εγώ παιδιά, δεν μπορούσα να διανοηθώ ότι θα χρειαστεί να μεταφέρω το καμένο κορμάκι ενός 14χρονου κοριτσιού, το οποίο πήδηξε από τον γκρεμό, φλεγόμενο, για να σωθεί από τη φωτιά και πέθανε τελικά από την πτώση», αναφέρει συγκινημένος.
Οταν έφτασε με το πλοίο του στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας, οι πρώτες φλόγες έκαναν την εμφάνισή τους στο μακρινό βουνό. Τότε δεν μπορούσε να διανοηθεί ότι σε λίγες ώρες εκείνος και το πλήρωμά του θα χρησιμοποιούσαν το μικρό ναυαγοσωστικό σκάφος του πλοίου του για να βγουν στις ακτές και να περισυλλέγουν άτομα. Μέχρι τις 7 το απόγευμα ο όλεθρος είχε φτάσει στις πόρτες των σπιτιών. Ολο το πλήρωμα επέστρεψε πίσω και σε συνεννόηση με το Λιμεναρχείο Ραφήνας ξεκίνησε η επιχείρηση.
«Βρήκαμε ανθρώπους να κολυμπάνε πλάι σε σορούς, 4 και 5 ναυτικά μίλια μακριά από τη στεριά. Είναι τεράστια απόσταση. Οι άνθρωποι μπήκαν στη θάλασσα γιατί και στη στεριά όταν ήταν καίγονταν από το θερμικό κύμα. Δεν έχω ξαναζήσει κάτι τέτοιο. Εκατοντάδες κόσμος στις παραλίες να περιμένουν μέσα στην απόγνωση να διασωθούν. Βλέπαμε τις φλόγες στις ακτές. Με τη βοήθεια ενός αλιευτικού, δεν σκεφτήκαμε τίποτα. Οι ριπές του ανέμου έφταναν τους 40 κόμβους. Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για να εκφράσουν αυτή την τραγωδία, όσα είδαμε», λέει στον «Ε.Τ.».
_Από την έντυπη έκδοση του Ελεύθερου Τύπου_

----------


## pantelis2009

Μέχρι που έφτασαν οι φωτιές στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας. Σε πρώτο πλάνο το TERA JET με πλοίαρχο τον Γιάννη Βουτσελάκο που έσωσε κόσμο από την φονική φωτιά. Συγχαρητήρια σε όλα τα πληρώματα που έλαβαν μέρος στην διάσωση των πολιτών. 

TERA-JET-54-28-07-2018.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Μέχρι που έφτασαν οι φωτιές στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας. Σε πρώτο πλάνο το TERA JET με πλοίαρχο τον Γιάννη Βουτσελάκο που έσωσε κόσμο από την φονική φωτιά. Συγχαρητήρια σε όλα τα πληρώματα που έλαβαν μέρος στην διάσωση των πολιτών. 
> 
> TERA-JET-54-28-07-2018.jpg


Πικρό ντοκουμέντο δυστυχώς η φώτο από ένα σημείο με θέα που πραγματικά λατρεύω κ επισκέπτομαι συχνά. Να έχει ο Θεός καλά όσους βοήθησαν

----------


## unpaid worker

*Το Tera jet  εχθές κατά την δεύτερη προσπάθεια πρόσδεσης στο λιμάνι της Άνδρου*
DCN.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Άφιξη στη Μύκονο με φρέσκο αεράκι!

DSC_0478 (Large).jpg DSC_0481 (Large).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ενα screen shot απο αέρος....Σύντομα και το βιντεάκι

TERA.jpg

----------


## 2ND OFF

Πάντως έχει πολύ πλάκα η διαφήμιση που παίζει τελευταία .... θα πρέπει να απευθύνεται σε βουνίσιους μάλλον
'' με ειδικό σταθεροποιητικό μέσο για τα μελτέμια''

----------


## roussosf

> Πάντως έχει πολύ πλάκα η διαφήμιση που παίζει τελευταία .... θα πρέπει να απευθύνεται σε βουνίσιους μάλλον
> '' με ειδικό σταθεροποιητικό μέσο για τα μελτέμια''


Δεν ξέρω τη "μάρκα" είναι το σταθεροποιητικό μέσο ..........
Αλλά στα μελτέμια για ταχύπλοο είναι "σκύλος"

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ούτε εγώ γνωρίζω την μάρκα (ψιλοαδιάφορο κιόλας), ούτε βέβαια δύναμαι ή επιθυμώ να αμφισβητήσω την ευστάθεια του πλοίου. Όπως και να το κάνουμε όμως αυτό το ''με ειδικό σταθεροποιητικό μέσο για τα μελτέμια'' ακούγεται αστείο (τουλάχιστον). Θα μπορούσαν να λένε για περιπτώσεις κακοκαιρίας ή θαλασσοταραχής, ή ανέμων. Δηλαδή μόνο όταν υπάρχουν .....μελτέμια το χρησιμοποιούν ???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αν κ είμαστε ναυτική χώρα,υπάρχουν πολλοί άσχετοι.Μην κοιτάτε εδώ που όλοι έχουμε την "πετριά" γιά τα βαπόρια.
Το τι ακούω όταν ταξιδεύω ή κάνω βόλτα στο λιμάνι....δεν φαντάζεσθε.Κ σπανίως παρεμβαίνω γιατί το θεωρώ χαμένο κόπο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Tera Jet αντί για Ραφήνα πάει στο Λαύριο μάλλον για ποιο ασφαλές αγκυροβόλιο.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το Tera Jet αντί για Ραφήνα πάει στο Λαύριο μάλλον για ποιο ασφαλές αγκυροβόλιο.


Και σήμερα πάλι μια από τα ίδια.

----------


## roussosf

> Και σήμερα πάλι μια από τα ίδια.


Μιας και δεν υπάρχει οδική σύνδεση με ΜΜΜ από Ραφήνα για Λαύριο ,ας το κάνουν δια θαλάσσης :Tongue New:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01803.jpg 16/7/18

Ο ιταλικός πύραυλος στο ντοκ 3.

----------


## 2ND OFF

Με 39 kts !!!! στον δίαυλο Μακρονήσου εν πλω για πέραμα 
Δεν νομίζω να έχει ξαναπιάσει τέτοια ταχύτητα στην Ελλάδα

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Tera Jet που έχει δέσει στη ΝΑΥΣΙ για τις εργασίες του και για την Χειμερινή ακινησία του.

TERA-JET-56-08-10-2018.jpg

----------


## ancd

Ωραία φωτογραφία όταν το φόντο έχει την ιταλική βολίδα, αλλα μια θλίψη με πιάνει όποτε βλέπω άδεια την ΝΑΥΣΙ με 3-4 πλοία, όταν κάποτε δεν έβρισκες θέση για μήνες! Αχχχ Ελλάδα!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και σε κοντινό πλάνο, στην κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος.

IMG_0077.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/10/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Tera Jet φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγες μέρες από την Κυνόσουρα στη ΝΑΥΣΙ που έχει έρθει για την ακινησία του.

TERA-JET-59-30-10-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Tera Jet αναχώρησε πριν λίγο με την βοήθεια του P/K Christos XIV και πηγαίνει στην Χαλκίδα για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Καλή συνέχεια! Μας κρατάει δύο χρόνια τώρα καλή συντροφιά...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Tera Jet φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγο στη δεξαμενή της Χαλκίδας που βρίσκεται για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

TERA-JET-60-05-12-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί όπως βλέπουμε στο Tera Jet που είναι στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίδας, βγήκαν οι KaMeWa για να πάνε για συντήρηση. Καλή συνέχεια.

TERA-JET-63-06-12-2018.jpg TERA-JET-64-06-12-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Tera Jet βγήκε σήμερα από την δεξαμενή της Χαλκίδας.

----------


## sparti

Σε μια παλιοτερη του ακινησια στο νεο μωλο δραπετσωνας

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Tera Jet έφυγε με την βοήθεια του P /K Christos LI από Χαλκίδα και έρχεται μάλλον Πέραμα.

----------


## ancd

Έχω παρατηρήσει τα τελευταία χρόνια οι εταιρείες, ενω τα πλοία τους ειναι μηχανικα αυτοδυναμα, χρησιμοποιούν πολύ τα ρυμουλκά για την μετακίνηση αυτων. Να φύγει από τον Πειραιά να πάει στο Πέραμα, από το Πέραμα να πάει Χαλκίδα, παραλαβή μεταχειρισμένου πλοίου από το εξωτερικό και πολλά άλλα παραδείγματα.
Ξέρει να μας πει κάποιος το λόγω? Τους έρχεται ποιο οικονομικά, τους υποχρέωνει η επιθεώρηση ή κάποιος άλλος λόγος?

----------


## dionisos

> Έχω παρατηρήσει τα τελευταία χρόνια οι εταιρείες, ενω τα πλοία τους ειναι μηχανικα αυτοδυναμα, χρησιμοποιούν πολύ τα ρυμουλκά για την μετακίνηση αυτων. Να φύγει από τον Πειραιά να πάει στο Πέραμα, από το Πέραμα να πάει Χαλκίδα, παραλαβή μεταχειρισμένου πλοίου από το εξωτερικό και πολλά άλλα παραδείγματα.
> Ξέρει να μας πει κάποιος το λόγω? Τους έρχεται ποιο οικονομικά, τους υποχρέωνει η επιθεώρηση ή κάποιος άλλος λόγος?


 Γλυτωνει Ανόι γμα Ναυτολογιου άρα Πλήρωμα που θα είναι πληρης σύνθεση Ασφάλεια Καύσιμα εν ολίγοις είναι οικονομικοτερα

----------


## andria salamis

> Το Tera Jet έφυγε με την βοήθεια του P /K Christos LI από Χαλκίδα και έρχεται μάλλον Πέραμα.


Πηγε Πειραιά,και εγω περίμενα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το TERA JET σύμφωνα με το νέο πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ θα δεξαμενιστεί στην Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ από τις 26/03 έως τις 04/04/2019.

----------


## 2ND OFF

Με την νέα σεζόν δρομολογείται από Πειραιά Πάρο Ιο θήρα σύμφωνα με το σύστημα κρατήσεων!!

----------


## leo85

Το TERA JETαπό σήμερα πήγε στην δεξαμενή III Πειραιάς στο πέραμα,

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Tera Jet ενώ έπρεπε σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ να πέσει στις 02/04/2019 έπεσε σήμερα και πήγε στο Νο 2 μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ και αύριο.......θα ξανά ανέβει. :Excitement:

----------


## pantelis2009

Τώρα με την βοήθεια των P/K Atlas & Ifestos 2 το Tera Jet ετοιμάζεται να βγει από την δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ.

----------


## ancd

Και αυτό το μουντό πρωινό έφυγε από το Πέραμα με την συνοδεία των ρυμουλκων που ανέφερε παραπάνω ο Pantelis 2009 για Ν.Μ.Δ.
20190405_113653.jpg
*Πέραμα 05/04/2019*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Tera Jet που εχθές με την βοήθεια των ρυμουλκών ετοιμαζόταν να δέσει στο ΝΜΔ. Καλή συνέχεια.

TERA-JET-65-05-04-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Tera Jet έφυγε από το ΝΜΔ και πήγε στην Ε1 του Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και πριν λίγο έφυγε για Ραφήνα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## noulos

Προς Γαύριο κατευθύνεται...

----------


## pantelis2009

Πήγε Γαύριο και τώρα πάει Ραφήνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Tera Jet έφυγε από Ραφήνα και έρχεται στον Πειραιά. Γιατί??

----------


## rafina-lines

Τελείωσε από μας, δεν έχει λόγο να μένει στο λιμάνι μας...  Από σήμερα ξεκίνησε το NAXOS JET.   :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

To *Tera Jet* έφυγε από το ΝΜΔ και πήγε στον Πειραιά στην Ακτή Μιαούλη και αυτή την ώρα ξεκινά τα δρομολόγια του για Πάρο - Ίο - Σαντορίνη. Ας το θυμηθούμε σαν *Scorpio* όταν είχε έρθει στη ράδα του Πειραιά στις 11/05/2012 ακόμη με τα σινιάλα της Tirrenia, φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια. 

SCORPIOS-01-11-05-2012.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Καλή σεζόν να έχει και το ίδιο και τα πληρώματά του...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aπό του χάρου τα δόντια την γλύτωσε κ τώρα "απολαμβάνει" μιά δεύτερη επιτυχημένη καριέρα.
4 αδελφά ήταν,τα 2 πήγαν άκλαυτα στο Αλιάγα ενώ το άλλο το CAPRICORN θα το μετασκεύαζαν σε mega yacht αλλά φαίνεται ότι δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα κ παραμένει δεμένο στην Κροατία.
Το μόνο ταχύπλοο που μ' αρέσει αφού έχει όψη συμβατικού.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Ταξίδεψα χθες για πρώτη φορά. Τεράστιοι χώροι, λιγότερα έντονη "κατάψυξη" από άλλα της εταιρίας, άνετο, αρκετά γρήγορο, συντηρημένο με μεγάλη τσιγκουνιά, γι αυτό και δείχνει παλαιό, με απίστευτους κραδασμούς στο χώρο του καφέ... Πάντως η συνολική εντύπωση ήταν θετική....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ταξίδεψα χθες για πρώτη φορά. Τεράστιοι χώροι, λιγότερα έντονη "κατάψυξη" από άλλα της εταιρίας, άνετο, αρκετά γρήγορο, συντηρημένο με μεγάλη τσιγκουνιά, γι αυτό και δείχνει παλαιό, με απίστευτους κραδασμούς στο χώρο του καφέ... Πάντως η συνολική εντύπωση ήταν θετική....


Φίλε μου,αφήνουν τον κόσμο να βγαίνει έξω σε όλο το ταξίδι;; Yποθέτω μόνο πρύμα.

----------


## noulos

> Φίλε μου,αφήνουν τον κόσμο να βγαίνει έξω σε όλο το ταξίδι;; Yποθέτω μόνο πρύμα.


Πέρσι Όχι!
Το ίδιο φαντάζομαι και φέτος.

Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο rjjjh2004 για την εικόνα που βγάζει, δεν θυμάμαι όμως το vibration στο σαλονάκι.

----------


## roussosf

Πέρσι έκανα πολλα ταξιδια απο Ραφήνα για Τηνο και ανάποδα . Πρύμα μπορούσες να βγεις αλλα δεν αντεχες πολύ απο τον θόρυβο από τα .....μπουρια και τους ..φανηδες

----------


## noulos

> Πέρσι έκανα πολλα ταξιδια απο Ραφήνα για Τηνο και ανάποδα . Πρύμα μπορούσες να βγεις αλλα δεν αντεχες πολύ απο τον θόρυβο από τα .....μπουρια και τους ..φανηδες


Έκανα και εγώ αρκετά ταξίδια. Και αμέσως μετά την αναχώρηση μας μάζευαν μέσα.
Στο Naxos αντίθετα μπορούσες να είσαι έξω σε όλο το ταξίδι και μόνο όταν είχε φουρτούνα έβαζαν μέσα τον κόσμο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο Naxos αντίθετα μπορούσες να είσαι έξω σε όλο το ταξίδι και μόνο όταν είχε φουρτούνα έβαζαν μέσα τον κόσμο.


Κ στο αδελφό SPEEDRUNNER το ιδιο έκαναν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το υπέροχο *TERA JET* επιστρέφοντας εχθές στον Πειραιά από τις Κυκλάδες. Καλή συνέχεια.

TERA-JET-67-15-06-2019.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...ειναι αληθεια οτι το Capricorn,αδελφο του Scοrpio
κατευθυνεται ρυμουλκουμενο προς Πειραια...?

----------


## parianos

> ...ειναι αληθεια οτι το Capricorn,αδελφο του Scοrpio
> κατευθυνεται ρυμουλκουμενο προς Πειραια...?



Ηδη ηρθε στον Πειραια το Capricorn....

----------


## rafina-lines

Για το CAPRICORN δεν έχουμε θέμα, παιδιά?? Έψαξα, αλλά δε βρήκα κάτι...

----------


## hayabusa

Drone video του πλοίου αναχωρώντας από τον Πειραιά πριν λίγες μέρες

----------


## leo85

Το Tera Jet ανάμεσα στο πράσινο και τον κόκκινο.

TERA-JET-14-8-2019-01-.jpg 

14-08-2019.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Υπάρχει η φήμη ότι θα αντικατασταθεί από το Paros Jet στα τελευταία του δρομολόγια για λόγους εξοικονόμησης καυσίμων. Αληθεύει;

----------


## threshtox

Ξεκίνησε ήδη το Paros Jet. Σήμερα. Το ανέφερα στο νήμα του. Παράλειψή μου, που δεν το έκανα κι εδώ.

----------


## leo85

To Tera Jet στο λιμάνι της Πάρου.

TERA-JET-13-9-2019-01-.jpg

13-09-2019.

----------


## noulos

Στην Ραφήνα και πάλι (αφού έκανε και μια βολτούλα από το Γαύριο) για τα 2 ερχόμενα ΣΚ.

----------


## Amorgos66

...07.40 για δύο πρωινά δρομολόγια Σάββατο-Κυριακή
ως Μύκονο ,επιστροφή νωρίς το απόγευμα...
Ότι θέλει κάνει τελικά η Seajets...
...και για Τήνο τιμές συμβατικού...Screenshot_20190921-163553.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> ...07.40 για δύο πρωινά δρομολόγια Σάββατο-Κυριακή
> ως Μύκονο ,επιστροφή νωρίς το απόγευμα...
> Ότι θέλει κάνει τελικά η Seajets...
> ...και για Τήνο τιμές συμβατικού...Screenshot_20190921-163553.jpg



"και για Τήνο τιμές συμβατικού"....αυτό φαίνεταιι και στην πληρότητα του ταχυπλόου τα ΣΚ που πραγματικά είναι σε σχεδόν καλοκαιρινά επίπεδα.  Το προηγούμενο Σάββατο το απόγευμα σε ταξίδι επιστροφής μου από Τήνο, πρέπει να πήρε από το νησί τουλάχιστον 700 άτομα...τη δε Κυριακή πρέπει να πέρασε χαλαρά τη 1000άρα.  Γενικά η Τήνος έχει ακόμα αρκετή κίνηση τα ΣΚ (κυρίως από προσκυνητές)- όχι ότι και η Μύκονος πάει πίσω.  Φαίνεται μάλιστα πως και το επόμενο ΣΚ θα έχει δρομολόγια για Τήνο-Μύκονο, ενώ αρχικά είχε ανακοινωθεί ότι θα σταματούσε την προηγούμενη Κυριακή
Ως προς τις εντυπώσεις μου από το ταχύπλοο, γενικά καλές (το ταξίδευα πρώτη φορά). Τα αρνητικά που βρήκα είναι τα εξής:
1)Mπαίνοντας για να βγεις στους χώρους επιβατών του πλοίου και να βρεις τις σκάλες ή το ασανσέρ, πρέπει που οδηγούν εκεί να διασχίσεις σχεδόν το μισό γκαράζ. 
2) Η σήμανση για τα σαλόνια και τον αριθμό του καθίσματός σου δεν θα την έλεγα και την καλύτερη.  Πολύς κόσμος πραγματικά μπερδευόταν στο να βρει το κάθσμά του και γινόταν σε κάποιες αίθουσε αεροπορικών πανικός
Πάντως η platinum θέση "κλέβει πραγματικά την παράσταση", και το προσωπικό γενικά άκρως ευγενικό και εξυπηρετικό...
Εξαιρετικό επίσης και στην μανούβρα

----------


## Amorgos66

...τελικά παρά τις πάμπολλες δημοσιεύσεις περί απόσυρσης του το προηγούμενο ΣΚ...(...για την
ακρίβεια ο ένας αναδημοσίευσε τον άλλον)...,το σκάφος 
ταξίδεψε και αυτό το ΣΚ ,στην 'χρυσοφόρα' 
γραμμή της Ραφήνας...
Και φυσικά μάζεψε πολύ κόσμο...
PhotoEditor_20191013_161125092.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...μήπως καλύτερα του πάει η Ραφήνα...??
http://www.tinosnow.gr/2019/10/terra-jet.html?m=1

----------


## thanos75

> ...μήπως καλύτερα του πάει η Ραφήνα...??
> http://www.tinosnow.gr/2019/10/terra-jet.html?m=1


Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με το τηνιακό site και ειδικά στη φράση "τα συμβατικά είναι η μεταφορική αξία και τα ταχύπλοα η καλοκαιρινή (και ολίγον πασχαλιάτικη ή φθινοπωρινή θα συμπλήρωνα εγώ) υπεραξία"!  Πιστεύω πάντως πως με τον τρόπο του το tera jet δημιούργησε μια τρόπο τινά έξτρα φθινοπωρινή κίνηση σε Τήνο και Μύκονο.  Τι εννοώ? Ούτως ή άλλως μιλάμε για δυο νησιά που διατηρούν  κάποια κίνηση και τον Οκτώβριο...και εκεί που ήδη προϋπάρχει αυτή η  "μαγιά" έρχεται το γρήγορο Tera με τις δελεαστικές τιμές και κάνει κάποιον που μπορεί να έκανε δεύτερες σκέψεις για ένα ταξίδι στα νησιά τα ΣΚ του Οκτώβρη να πει το ναι!  Εάν μάλιστα συνυπολογίσουμε και το γεγονός ότι ο καιρός τον Οκτώβριο στις Κυκλάδες συνολικά φέτος αποδείχτηκε πιο γλυκός σε σχέση με τους άκρως μελτεμάτους  Αύγουστο και Σεπτέμβριο (με εξαίρεση την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα που είχαμε τις καταστροφές στην ανατολική ¶νδρο, αλλά και αυτό σχετικά "τοπικό" φαινόμενο ήταν), δεν θέλει και πολύ για να δημιουργηθεί το weekend success story!

----------


## thanos75

Επιπλέον μάλλον θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον Αμοργιανό φίλο πιο πάνω: η Ραφήνα ίσως του πάει καλύτερα, δεδομένου ότι όποτε δρομολογήθηκε από Ραφήνα τα πήγε μια χαρά (αν και βέβαια θα πρέπει εδώ να επισημάνουμε πως σχεδόν πάντα όποτε ήταν στη Ραφήνα, ανταγωνίστηκε την "πιάτσα" κάνοντας τρελές προσφορές).  
Να αναφέρω επίσης πως από χθες το βράδυ επέστρεψε στον Πειραιά (έδεσε στην Ε9)- το δε έτερον "ραφηνάτο", δηλαδή το superferry II βρίσκεται απέναντι στα δωδεκανησιακά στην Ε1

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mερικές παγκόσμιες πρωτιές στα ταχύπλοα  γιά το πλοίο σύμφωνα με την shippax.
Πρώτο σε μήκος 145,6 μ.,σε ΙΧ 460,σε επιβάτες 2100.

----------


## 2ND OFF

Αιτείται δρομολόγια σύμφωνα με το ΣΑΣ από Πειραιά πάρο νάξο μύκονο τήνο ραφήνα θυμίζοντας εποχές Highspeed 2/3 !!

----------


## Ellinis

Μετά από δυο χρόνια απουσίας από την ενεργό δράση το TERA JET ετοιμάζεται για να μπει από 1/7 στη γραμμή Πειραιά-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Μήλο σκαντζάροντας το CHAMPION JET2.

20220531_144141.jpg

----------


## PireasPiraeus

Μια απο τις πολλές  αφίξεις του στο λιμανι το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε

----------

